# هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف  دراسة مختصرة



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

*هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف  دراسة مختصرة*

*هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف*​ 
*دراسة مختصرة*

​ 
*أولاً*

*أ. الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله للبشرية جمعاء .** أي أن الكتاب المقدس هو من الله الملك الجبار، فمصدره سماوي . وفيه يُعلن لنا الله عن نفسه وعن شريعته ، وعن عمله في التاريخ عبر العصور المتتالية .*

*ب. يعلن الكتاب المقدس الحقيقة عن الله وعن إرادته للخليقة - عمله وسبب وجود كل الأشياء - هو البداية - هو الأول - الله عادلٌ - قدوسٌ - قدير - مجيد - محب - رحيم - رؤوف - آب سماوي - طاهر ....الخ .*

*الله واحد ، وحدانية الله جامعة : آب وابن وروح قدس ، علاقة الله بالناس : أساسها المحبة . رغم خطية الإنسان ، أعد الله طريق الخلاص في التجسد والفداء بموت المسيح على الصليب .*

*ت. الكتاب المقدس فريد من جميع النواحي .*

*1. وحيَه : أوحى الله الكتاب على مدى 1600 سنة ، منذ أيام موسى الذي أول من كتب الوحي إلى يوحنا الرسول الذي كان آخر من كتب الوحي .*

*اختلاف طرق الوحي : كلام وجه لوجه - أحلام - رؤيا - إعلانات من السماء - ملاك - التجسد : ظهور الله في المسيح يسوع ابن الإنسان - الروح القدس .*

*2. ترجمته : ترجم الكتاب تقريباً إلى جميع لغات العالم المعروفة اليوم ، ومع ذلك يحافظ على جماله وروعته وسمو رسالته*

*3. توزيعه : منذ بداية الوحي ، انتشر الكتاب المقدس أينما حلَّ شعب الله وهو الكتاب الأكثر توزيعاً في العالم لأنه كتاب الله فمنذ اختراع الطباعة ما زال الكتاب المقدس هو رقم 1 في الطباعة والتوزيع.*

*4. وحدته : لا تناقض فيه نهائياً ، وإن وجدت بعض الأمور التي يعتقد الإنسان في الوهلة الأولى أنها متناقضة، ولكن بعد الدراسة والبحث يجد أنها أموراً منسجمة وتكمل بعضها البعض .*

*5. رسالته : رسالة سامية وعظيمة ومقدسة ، فهي رسالة المحبة ، ورسالة السلام بين الله والناس ، والسلام بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان . وهي أيضاً رسالة الغفران والتوبة ، ورسالة الفضيلة والحياة الأبدية .*

*6. إعلاناته : عن طبيعة الله الواحد والمثلث الأقانيم ، عن وجود السماء وجهنم والملائكة والأرواح الشريرة وأصل الكون ومصيره وعن والطبيعة البشرية .*

*7. نبواته : عن ما حدث ويحدث الآن وسيحدث في المستقبل ، وخصوصاً النبوات عن المسيح والخلاص الذي أعده لنا بموت الصليب والقيامة .*

*8. وعوده : بالخلاص والحياة الأفضل وحماية الرب وبركته للمؤمن ، والوعد بالغفران للتائبين والحياة الأبدية.*

*9. تاريخه : تاريخ الوحي وتدوينه وتناقله عبر الأجيال ، وإخباره عن الشعوب القديمة المختلفة التي سكنت الشرق الأوسط بشكلٍ خاص ، ومسيرة التاريخ من آدم حتى المسيح ، والنبوات عن أحداث تاريخية ستتم حتى اليوم الأخير .*

*10. تأثيره في العالم :*



*تأثير الكتاب في الأدب والفن .*


*تأثير الكتاب في الحضارة .*

*تأثير الكتاب في حياة الإنسان المؤمن .*

​


*ثانياً : تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدَّس*

*أ. ظهور التهمة :*

*1- برزت تهمة التحريف بشكلٍ خاص بعد الهجرة النبوية إلى يثرب ، أي المدينة المنورة, أي في السور المدنية بعد وفاة ورقة بن نوفل ، وتطورت في القرن الثالث الهجري . وخاصة بعد الشروع في وضع المصنفات التي تفسر القرآن .*

*2- ظهرت تهمة التحريف في بعض الكتب الإسلامية في القرون الوسطى ، مثل :*

*1. كتاب :"هداية الحيارى في أجوبة اليهود والنصارى " الذي ألفه الإمام الغير المؤمن شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر إبن قيم الجوزية المتوفى سنة 751هجري .*

*2. كتابات أحمد ابن إدريس بن عبد الرحمن أبو العباس ، الملقب بِ شهاب الدين القرافي ، وخاصة كتاب : " الأجوبة الفاخرة عن الأسئلة الفاجرة " ( توفي القرافي سنة 684هجري ).*

*3. كتاب :" الفصل بين الملل والأهواء والنحل " لمؤلفه أبو محمد ابن حزم المتوفى سنة 456هجري .*

*4. كتاب : "شفاء الغليل في بيان ما وقع في التوراة والإنجيل من التبديل " لمؤلفه الإمام الجويني .*

*5. كتاب : " الملل والنحل " لمؤلفه الشهر ستاني .*

*6. كتاب : " القول الجميل في الرد على من غَيَّر الإنجيل " لمؤلفه الإمام الغزالي المعروف بحجة الإسلام . وكتب أُخرى كثيرة ألفها البيروني والمسعودي والأشعري والطبري واليعقوبي وأحمد بن عبد الله بن سلام الذي ترجم لهارون الرشيد التوراة والإنجيل ، كذلك كتب الخَزرَجي وأبو القاسم القيس وغيرهم .*

*3- بلغت الكتابات الإسلامية ضد الكتاب المقدس أوجها في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر ، وفي القرن العشرين ، حيث ظهرت عشرات ، بل مئات الكتب الإسلامية ، التي تقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ، وسأذكر هنا فقط أهم أربعة مؤلفين كتبوا في الموضوع .*
​*1. الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي في كتابه الضخم : إظهار الحق .*


*2. الإمام محمد أبو زهرة في كتابه : محاضرات في النصرانية .*

*3. الدكتور أحمد شلبي في كتابه المسيحية .*

*4. كتابات الشيخ أحمد ديدات الكثيرة جداً .*

*5. كتاب : السيف الحميدي الصقيل .*
​

​


*ب. أسباب توجيه تهمة التحريف إلى الكتاب المقدس .*

*1. عدم وجود أية إشارة أو نبوة إلى نبي الإسلام في الكتاب المقدس يعتبر السبب الرئيسي الأول في القول أن المسيحيين حرفوا وغيروا وحوروا في كتابهم . نقرأ في سورة المائدة 15:5 " يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبيِّن لكم كثيراً مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ويعفوا عن كثيرٍ قد جاءكم من الله نورٌ وكتابٌ مبين " وبحسب كتب التفاسير الإسلامية ، فقد أخفى أهل الكتاب بالتحريف والتبديل ما في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي محمد ، ونقرأ في سورة الصف 6:61 قول القرآن :" وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقاً لما بين يديَّ من التوراة ومبشراً برسولٍ من بعدي اسمه أحمد ..." ولعدم وجود هذا الكلام المنسوب إلى المسيح في الإنجيل ، تمَّ إطلاق تهمة التحريف .*

*2. ما بين أيدي المسلمين لا يمثل " إنجيل عيسى " كما جاء وصفه في القرآن ( آل عمران 48:3/المائدة 46:5،110/آل عمران 4:3،48) . فكلمة إنجيل في القرآن تعني كتاب عيسى ( كتاب واحد ) ، ولدى المسيحيين أربع كتب .*

*3. القول بأن الكتاب المقدس قد نُسِخَ بنزول القرآن . فالقرآن في نظر المسلمين هو خاتم النبوة ، وهو يحتوي على الوحي الإلهي بأجمعه ، وهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي وعد الله بحفظه ، في حين لم يتعهد الله ، كما يقول المسلمون ، بحفظ التوراة والإنجيل من الفساد عن طريق التحريف وَلَيِّ اللسان والنسخ .*

*4. حقيقة وجود الإختلافات الكثيرة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن أدت بالمسلمين إلى القول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس . وتشمل الإختلافات معظم القضايا العقائدية والتشريعية والأخلاقية ، مثل طبيعة الله والخلق وطبيعة الإنسان والشريعة وأساس الغفران والرحمة وموضوع الصليب ومسيرة التاريخ ونهاية العالم .*

*5. استخام ما يسمى : "**إنجيل برنابا**" ، كدليل لإطلاق تهمة التحريف على الكتاب المقدس .*

*ت. مدى اتساع التهمة ، ومدى تأثيرها على المسلمين*

*إن لسان حال كل مسلم تقريباً هو القول بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف ، وهذا يجعله يمتنع عن دراسة الكتاب المقدس ، وإن دَرَسَهُ فيكون قصده في الغالب إيجاد الأخطاء والعيوب المزعومة . والقول بالتحريف يعني الإستخفاف بالعقائد، واتهام أصحاب الكتاب بالكفر والشرك ، وحتى الطعن في أخلاقهم .*



*ثالثاً :- الردود على تهمة التحريف*

*أولاً : الرد من العهد القديم :*

*تثنية 2:4" لا تزيدوا ..... ولا تنقصوا "*

*مزمور 89:119 " إلى الأبد يا ربُّ كلمتك مثبتة في السَّماوات "*

*151:119-152 " ... وكل وصاياك حق ...إنك إلى الدهر أسستها "*

*160:119" ...وإلى الدهر كل أحكام عدلك "*

*أمثال 5:30-6 " كل كلمةٍ من الله نقية ، ترسٌ هو للمحتمين به ، لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فَتُكَذَّب "*

*أشعياء 8:40 "... وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد "*

*إرمياء 12:1 "...لأني أنا ساهرٌ على كلمتي لأجريها .."*



*ثانياً : الرد من العهد الجديد*

*متى 17:5-18 "... لا يزول حرفٌ واحدٌ أو نقطةٌ واحدةٌ من الناموس "*

*متى 35:24" السَّماء والأرض تزولان ، ولكن كلامي لا يزول "*

*مرقس 31:13 " السَّماء والأرض تزولان ، ولكن كلامي لا يزول "*

*لوقا 17:16 " ولكن زوال السماء والأرض أيسرُ من أن تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس "*

*لوقا 33:21 "السَّماء والأرض تزولان ، ولكن كلامي لا يزول "*

*يوحنا 35:10 " ولا يمكن أن ينقص المكتوب "*

*بطرس الأولى 23:1-25 "... بكلمة الله الحيَّة الباقية إلى الأبد ... وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد "*

*رؤيا 18:22-19 " إن كان أحدٌ يزيد .. وإن كان أحدٌ يحذف " - تحذير واضح وشديد .*


​


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

*ثالثاً : الرد من العلوم والمعارف المختلفة .*

*أ. مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس :*

*1. مخطوطات العهدين القديم والجديد معاً:- وأهمها النسخة الفاتيكانية والنسخة السينائية والنسخة الإسكندرية والنسخة الإفرايمية .*

*2. مخطوطات العهد القديم :- وأهمها النسخة القاهرية ونسخة الأنبياء في بطرسبورغ في روسيا والنسخة البابلية أيضاً في بطرسبورغ ونسخة حلب ونسخة المتحف البريطاني ونسخة روخلن للأنبياء ، وأهم مخطوطات العهد القديم هي مخطوطات خربة قمران في فلسطين ، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد .*

*3. مخطوطات العهد الجديد : وهي كثيرة جداً ومن أهمها مخطوطات تشستر بيتي وبردية بُدْمِر والديا طسَّرون ( أي مخطوطة اتفاق الأجزاء الأربعة من الإنجيل ) والنسخة البيزية ونسخة واشنطن ونسخة كلارومنت .*

*ب. الحفريات والآثار والمخطوطات القديمة :*

*جميع الحفريات الأثرية في فلسطين والأردن والعراق ومصر وسوريا تؤكد صحة رواية الكتاب المقدس . مثل الحفريات في أطلال مدينة أوغاريت القديمة في سوريا وتل العمارنة وآثار بابل وأريحا القديمة والقدس ومجدّو وبيسان ، وأسماء المدن الكثيرة في أعمال الرسل والتي تم اكتشاف آثار معظمها . وآثار الأماكن التي زارها الرب يسوع .*

*ت. ألتاريخ :** مثل تاريخ وادي النهرين وقدوم إبراهيم من العراق والخروج من مصر والضياع في البرية ، وتاريخ إسرائيل القديم والسبي البابلي ، وأيضاً ولاية كيرينيوس على سوريا ، وتاريخ الشعوب القديمة المنقرضة مثل اليبوسيين والحثيين والأموريينالذين يتحدث عنهم الكتاب المقدس .*

*ث. شهادات واختبارات ملايين المؤمنين :-** كيف تغيرت مسيرة هؤلاء الناس بتأثير وعمل كلمة الله في حياتهم من الرسول بولس إلى يومنا هذا .*

*ج. العلوم الإنسانية المختلفة :-** 1. يوجد في الكتاب المقدس حقائق علمية مذهلة ثبت صدقها وتطابقها مع العلم الحديث ، مثل الوراثة والأجنة . وعلم التربية . وعلم الإجتماع . وعلم النفس . كذلك الوصف الرائع والدقيق لحقيقة الطبيعة البشرية .*

*ح. المنطق :-**1. استخدام أسئلة منطقية للرد على تهمة التحريف :-*

*من قام بالتحريف ( أعطي أسمائهم ودليلك)*

*كيف تم التحريف ( رغم وجود الكتاب في كل بلاد العالم)*

*متى تم التحريف (في أي عصر من العصور)*

*لماذا تم التحريف (ولماذا لم تحذف الآيات التي تتكلم بالويل على اليهود والخطاة……..)*

*أين تم التحريف (أعطي أسماء البلدان)*

*ماذا أو ما الذي تم تحريفه (ما هي المقاطع التي حرفت وما دليلك الذي يجب أن يكون من خارج القرآن فلا يمكن أن يكون كتاب محمد الخصم والحكم بنفس الوقت)*

*والسؤال الأهم : هل يعقل أن يتم تحريف كلام الله؟!*

*فهل علم الله بالتحريف ,*

*لماذا لم يوقف الله التحريف,*

*هل يستطيع البشر أو الشيطان تحريف كتاب الله القادر على كل شيء الذي وعد بحفظ كلمته إلى الأبد كما هو وارد في كل المخطوطات التي قبل الإسلام بمئات السنين.*

*2. هل قمت بالدراسة بنفسك واكتشفت التحريف بعد أن قرأت الكتاب المقدس كاملاً ، أم أنك سمعت ذلك من معلم في المدرسة ، أو من صديق ، أو داعية ، أو شيخ ، أو من أهل البيت ؟ ،وهل أنت متأكد من صحة ما سمعت ؟ أو أنك من الجهال الذين يتبعون مبدأ ألولو.*

*3. هل قرأت عن التحريف في مصادر وكتب إسلامية ، وهل أنت متأكد من صحة ما قرأت ؟*

*4. لنفرض أن كلامك صحيح ، وأن الكتاب الذي معنا اليوم مُحَرَّف ، فأين الأصل غير المحرف ؟*



*التوسع في سؤال متى تم التحريف .*

*أيام المسيح** ، أي قبل محمد : لدينا ( تقريباً 5000 مخطوطة ) تواريخها من القرن الأول حتى السابع .*

*أيام محمد** - شهد محمد والقرآن بأن الكتاب المقدس هدى ونور للناس. والتوراة كانت موجودة بنصها العبري بين يدي اليهود ومحمد صرح بإيمانه بها وأنها طبق حكم الرجم الموجود فيها كما هو باق إلى هذا اليوم (بعكس القرآن الذي سقطت منه آية الرجم)*

*يقول البخاري: ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏*
*‏إن ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏جاءوا إلى رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فذكروا له أن رجلا منهم ‏ ‏وامرأة ‏ ‏زنيا فقال لهم رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم **‏ ‏ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم** فقالوا نفضحهم ويجلدون قال ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏كذبتم إن فيها الرجم فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها **فوضع ‏ ‏أحدهم ‏ ‏يده على ‏ ‏آية الرجم** ‏ ‏فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها فقال له ‏ ‏عبد الله بن سلام ‏ ‏ارفع يدك فرفع يده فإذا فيها ‏ ‏آية الرجم ‏ ‏قالوا صدق يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏فيها ‏ ‏**آية الرجم ‏ ‏فأمر بهما** رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فرجما فرأيت الرجل يحني على المرأة يقيها الحجارة (بخاري 6336)*

*ونقرأ في سنن أبي داود 3859*

*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أحمد بن سعيد الهمداني ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏هشام بن سعد ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏زيد بن أسلم ‏ ‏حدثه عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏قال ‏*
*‏أتى ‏ ‏نفر ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏يهود ‏ ‏فدعوا رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏القف ‏ ‏فأتاهم في بيت ‏ ‏المدراس ‏ ‏فقالوا يا ‏ ‏أبا القاسم ‏ ‏إن رجلا منا زنى ‏ ‏بامرأة ‏ ‏فاحكم بينهم فوضعوا لرسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وسادة فجلس عليها ثم قال بالتوراة فأتي بها **فنزع الوسادة من تحته فوضع التوراة عليها ثم قال آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك** ثم قال ائتوني بأعلمكم فأتي ‏ ‏بفتى ‏ ‏شاب ‏‏ثم ذكر قصة الرجم ‏ ‏نحو حديث ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع .*

*ويا ليت كل مسلم يقول ينزع يقول : آمنت بك وبمن أنزلك*

*فالتوراة كانت بين يدي محمد ووقرها بوضعها على الوسادة ولم يتهمه بالتحريف كما يفعل البعض الآن*

*بعد محمد - مستحيل ، لتطابق النسخ الحالية بما جاء في المخطوطات السابقة لأيام محمد .*



*رابعاً : الرد على تهمة التحريف من قرآن المسلمين*

*احتوى قرآن المسلمين على دلائل قاطعة تبين أن الكتاب المقدس ، أي التوراة والإنجيل ، كانت صادقة وسليمة في أيام المسيح وأيام الرسل وحتى أيام نبي الإسلام في بداية القرن الميلادي السابع ، والحقيقة أنه لا توجد في القرآن أية إشارة من قريب أو بعيد على تحريف نصوص التوراة والإنجيل في أي وقتٍ من الأوقات .*

*من الآيات القرآنية التي تشهد بصحة الكتاب ، أي التوراة والإنجيل :*

*1- يتلونه حق تلاوته . البقرة 121:2" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حقَّ تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ، ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون "*

*نجد هنا عدة حقائق :*

*1. تلاوة الكتاب حق تلاوته ، أي كما هو بالضبط .*

*2. التحذير لجميع الناس من أن يكفروا به .*

*3. الخاسرون هم الذين لا يؤمنون بالتوراة والإنجيل .*

*2- الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله . البقرة 101:2 " ولما جاءَهم رسولٌ من عند الله مصَّدقٌ لما معهم ، نبذ فريقٌ من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم كأنهم لا يعلمون " .*

*نلاحظ هنا :*

*1. نبي الإسلام يصادق على صحة ما مع أهل الكتاب ، أي صحة التوراة والإنجيل .*

*2. رفض فريق من أهل الكتاب ، وهم اليهود في أيام محمد ، أن يؤمنوا بنبي الإسلام .*

*3. إن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله ، كما هو واضح في النص ، في ايام النبي محمد .*

*المائدة 47:5 " وليحكم أهل بما أنزل الله فيه ، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فيه فأولئك هم الفاسقون "*

*نلاحظ هنا ما يلي :*

*1. إن المسيحيين مدعويين إلى الحُكْمِ بأحكام الإنجيل ، فلو كان الإنجيل محرفاً ، فهل يطلب منهم القرآن أن يحكموا بما هو محرف .*

*2. قوله بما أنزل الله فيه ، أي بما أنزل فيه من كلام وشرعٍ ووصايا ، أي أن الإنجيل هو كلام الله .*

*المائدة 43:5 " وكيف يُحَكِّمونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوراة فيها حكم الله "*

*نلاحظ هنا :*

*1. أن التوراة كانت بأيدي اليهود في الجزيرة العربية في أيام نبي الإسلام .*

*2. إن سبب رفض اليهود للدعوة الإسلامية لم تأت من فراغ ، بل لأن لديهم التوراة .*

*3. إن الكلام الذي في التوراة هو حكم الله ، أي شرع ووصايا الله .*

*أي أن الآية 43 والآية 46 من سورة المائدة وبنص واضح وصريح ، تؤكد على أن التوراة والإنجيل معاً ، أي كل الكتاب المقدس ، كان بأيدي المسيحيين واليهود في الجزيرة العربية في أيام محمد ، وأنهما كلام الله وحكم الله وشرع الله .*

*3- يشهد القرآن أن التوراة والإنجيل مُنزَّلة أي " موحى بها " من الله .*

*آل عمران 1:3-4 " نزَّل عليك الكتاب بالحقِّ مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبلُ هدىً للناس..."*

*نلاحظ هنا عدة أمور مهمة :*

*1. القرآن مصدقاً لما بين يدي النبي ، فما الذي كان بين يدي النبي قبل القرآن ، وحسب النص ، كان بين يديه التوراة والإنجيل .*

*2. هل يصادق القرآن على صحة كتب محرفة ، والجواب في العقيدة الإسلامية هو بالنفي ، القرآن يصدق صحة كتب منزلة وصادقة ، أي أن التوراة والإنجيل معصومة .*

*3. إن التوراة والإنجيل منزلة قبل القرآن ، وأنها صادقة منذ لحظة نزولها إلى أيام محمد .*

*النساء 136:4 " يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزِّلَ على رسوله والكتاب الذي أُنْزِلَ من قبل ، ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضَلَّ ضلالاً بعيداً ".*

*نلاحظ هنا أمور عظيمة :*

*1. أمر قرآني واضح وصريح بالإيمان بالكتاب المقدس .*

*2. إن المسلم الذي لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس هو إنسان ضالٌ ضلالً بعيداً .*

*المائدة 68:5 " قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيءٍ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل ، وما أُنزل إليكم من ربكم..."*


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2005)

*نلاحظ هنا :*

*1. دعوة القرآن لأهل الكتاب ، أي للمسيحيين واليهود ، أن يقيموا أحكام التوراة والإنجيل .*

*2. أن التوراة والإنجيل صادقة وهي كلام الله ، وهي دليل صدق الإنسان .*

*المائدة 66:5 " ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أُنزِلَ إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم" فالذي يقيم أحكام التوراة والإنجيل يباركه الله بالخيرات ، فهل يقيمون أحكام كتبٍ محرفة ، والجواب قطعياً بأنها ليست محرَّفة .*

*4ـ يصادق القرآن على التوراة والإنجيل ، فهل يصدِّق كتاباً مُحرَّفاً*

*يونس 37:10 " وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفتري من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين "*

*يوسف 111:12 " ما كان حديثاً يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه ، وتفصيل كل شيء "*

*فاطر 31:35 " والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدِّقاً لما بين يديه "*

*المائدة 46:5 " وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناهُ الإنجيل فيه هدىً ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدىً وموعظة للمتقين "*

*المائدة 48:5 " وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه " فالقرآن مهيمن وحافظ للكتاب المقدس ، وبالتالي تهمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس هي طعن بالقرآن نفسه ، لأن المفروض أن القرآن يحافظ على التوراة والإنجيل .ونلاحظ هنا تعدد النصوص حول وجود التوراة والإنجيل بين أيدي نبي الإسلام .*

*5- القرآن يدعو محمد إلى سؤال المسيحيين واليهود*

*النحل 43:16 " وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالاً نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون "*



*أكبر الأدلة على عدم التحريف .*

*1. سلامته من أثر غايات وأميال الناس.*

*2. منطق النبوات : نبوات العهد القديم وإتمامها في العهد الجديد ، ونبوات كثيرة في العهدين ستتم في مستقبل الأيام .*

*3. لا يستطيع العقل أن يقبل بالقول أن الله عاجز عن حفظ كتابه الذي وعد بحفظه.*





قال المسيح الصادق والأمين​ 
فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ

لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.

*&*

وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد


----------



## الأندلسى (6 سبتمبر 2005)

*هل المسلمين فقط هم من قالوا بالتحريف؟*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> *هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف*​
> *دراسة مختصرة*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## الأندلسى (6 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> *هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف*​
> *دراسة مختصرة*
> 
> *ثالثاً :- الردود على تهمة التحريف*
> ...


*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــ الكتاب المقدس نفسه يعترف بالتحريف فيه وإليك الدليل من الكتاب المقدس :

أولاً : ان كاتب المزمور ( 56 : 4 ) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه :

( ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل افكارهم بالشر ) ترجمة الفاندايك  

ثانيا : لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في ( 23 : 36 ) توبيخ النبي إرميا 

لليهود : 

( أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير )  

ثالثا : ونجد أيضاً ان كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب : 

( كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا ؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب . )
   ولنأخذ مثالا على ذلك  كاتب سفر صموئيل الثاني غير معروف وأيضا سفر الملوك الأول والثانى مجهول كاتبهما .. 

وسفر أستير أيضا لا يعرف من الذى كتبه .. فمن أدراك يا دودى أن العدد السابق لا يتحدث عنهم تحديدا .. فلربما يكون 

كاتب هذه الأسفار شخص مدعى .. بما أننا لم نعلم أن واحدا من أنبياء الله الصالحين هو الذى كتب هذه الأسفار؟؟ :



رابعا: كاتب سفر إشعيا ( 29 : 15 ، 16 ) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود :

( ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا : يالتحريفكم . ) عن من يتكلم أشعياء أيضا؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2005)

انا ما بعرف الى متى بتاخذ نصوص من كيفك بدون ما ترجع الى التفاسير و الشروح

فانا ذكرت الموضوع اكثر من مرة لكنك بتتجاهل الموضوع لانك تعرف لو رجعت الى التفاسير و المراج فلن تكون لك حجة

لذلك بكل بساطة حجتك باطلة كلها ما دمت بتذكر نصوص و تفسرها على حالك 

فيا استاذ التحريف المقصود به هنا هو ليس التحريف النصي في كلمة الله بل التحريف الذي يحصل في الحياة اليومية من تجاهل لنصوص و قوانين الرب

فيا عجب اي كتاب يشهد انفسه بالتحريف و عدم الصدق و الثبات

و اي الله هذا الذي يدع البشر العاديين يغييرون بكلمته, فان كانت ثقتك ان الكتاب المقدس كان صحيح و من ثم حرف فانت ترتتكب خطأ كبير باتجاه الله الذي تعتبره بدون قوة و بدون سلطان الذي غير قادر على حقظ كلمته

الكتاب المقدس يشهد لنفسه بعدم التحريف في مواضع كثير و المذكور منها قليل في هذه الدراسة الصغيرة فلا تاتي بنصوص ليس لك فيها علم و تفسر على ما تراه يلائم هدفك ...


ما دام الحالة بدأت تتكر انا بحذرك من الان و صاعدا اذا اتيت بنصوص بدون تفاسيرها و شروحها فانا سأحذف المداخلة

لان عصر الجزية قد انتهى 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## الأندلسى (6 سبتمبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> انا ما بعرف الى متى بتاخذ نصوص من كيفك بدون ما ترجع الى التفاسير و الشروح
> 
> فانا ذكرت الموضوع اكثر من مرة لكنك بتتجاهل الموضوع لانك تعرف لو رجعت الى التفاسير و المراج فلن تكون لك حجة
> 
> ...


 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لأن عصر الجزية قد انتهى !!!! يبدو أنك تعانى من عقدة الاضطهاد يا دودى ..  مادل الجزية بالموضوع الذى نتكلم فيه؟
  ــ بالنسبة لموضوع التفاسير  فأنا قلت لك فى موضوع أخر مايلى
 على هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98&page=2&pp=10
 قلت لك مايلى: ــ......
ــ تقول :انا لا ارى سوف تفسير شخصي لكلام الكتاب المقدس و لا رجوع لاي تفسير او مرجع فهل يحق لي ذلك في مناقشة 

القرأن؟؟

هيا .. أنا لن أسكت مثل باقى اخوانى المسلمين فى هذا المنتدى ... سؤالى الذى يجب أن ترد عليه .. هو ما هى 

التفاسير المعتمدة للكتاب المقدس والتى اذا استشهدت بها تكون أنت ملزما بها؟؟؟هيا أجبنى 

تستطيع أن تكتب كلمة تفسير القران الكريم كاملا وتعمل لها بحث على شبكة الانترنت وسترى ألف موقع .. أما تفسير 

الكتاب المقدس فلن تجد سوى موقع أو اثنين .. ولن تجد سوى تفسير العهد الجديد أما العهد القديم فلن يفسروا فيه 

سوى ما يحلوا لهم ويدعم عقيدتهم______________________________________________
 قلت لك سؤال يجب أن ترد عليه ... ولكنك لم تجيب ... اذن فهو خطأ من يا دودى ؟خطئى أم خطأك؟؟؟
ثم قلت لك والى الأن لم تجبنى  ...

ــ عندى مفاجآت كثيرة فى موضوع تفسير الكتاب المقدس .. ولكن أنتظر لأعرف أى تفسير تختاره ويكون ملزم لك؟

نشيد الإنشاد 6:13 " ارجعي ارجعي يا شولميت ارجعي ارجعي فننظر إليك " .. فها هو حبيب يخاطب حبيبته بصيغة 

الجمع 

كيف يقول سليمان (فننظر اليك ) وهو شخص واحد بما أنك قررت سلفا أن لا يوجد جمع تعظيم فى اللغة العبرية .. أم كان

سليمان متعدد الأقانيم؟؟

وبالمناسبة فلقد رجعت الى التفاسير ولكنى لم أجد فيها تفسيرا لهذه الفقرة من قبل علمائكم وهذه هى الروابط 

لتتأكد بنفسك أن علمائكم يفسرون ما يرغبون فقط  

http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicA...songofsongs.htm

ــ وبالطبع فان أسهل طرق الهروب هى أن تصرخ: اقرأوا التفاسير المعتمدة .. لا تفسروا من أنفسكم .. حسنا أين هى

التفاسير المعتمدة .. ... هذا كلامى سابقا ولم تجب عنه الى الأن ... قلت أكرره هنا مرة أخرى وفى الاعادة افادة


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2005)

ماهو انت بتسأل و بتتجاهل الجواب

انا جاوبتك و قلتلك استعمل تفسير يوحنا فم الذهب او ذهبي الفم

بعدين اذا كان جهلك لهذه الدرجة انك ما تعرف تفاسير الكتاب المقدس فمافي داعي للفلسفة و نسب الهروب للطرف الاخر

اما عن العدد الي وضعته فالتافاسير مليانة النت و الكتب.. و انا بطرح الموضوع هذا و الرد عليه

فهل هذا هروب مني؟ ان اطرح المسألة الحساسة و الجواب عليها


المهم انا ما هربت بل اجبتك على سؤالك بالرغم من ذلك فيا عجب انك تترك الجواب و تركز على هذا


المهم الان لك اسم المرجع فارجوا ان تستعمله من الان فصاعدا


سلام  و نعة


----------



## الأندلسى (6 سبتمبر 2005)

شكرا للرد أخيرا .... دعنا نكمل هذا الموضوع ...  فقط لى طلب واحد أريد تفسير أراه بعينى لتفسير الفقرة فى نشيد الانشاد 13 ــ 6...  ونحن لسنا فى معركة ... انتظر مداخلتى القادمة ... حول الموضوع الرئيسى فنحن تفرعنا للأسف
 مع خالص التحية


----------



## الأندلسى (7 سبتمبر 2005)

*ما بين التحريف وبرج بيزا*



			
				Dody قال:
			
		

> *ثالثاً : الرد من العلوم والمعارف المختلفة .*
> 
> 
> *ح. المنطق :-**1. استخدام أسئلة منطقية للرد على تهمة التحريف :-*
> ...



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــ من الذى حرف ؟

[] هل عدم معرفة الجانى سينفى حدوث الجريمة ... بمعنى فلنفترض أنك تيقظت فى يوم من نومك فوجدت أن اللصوص 

سرقوا منزلك ... فهل عدم معرفة اللصوص ينفى حدوث الجريمة ؟؟؟!!!

 ــ كيف تم التحريف ؟

ولنأخذ نفس المثال السابق .. كيف دخل اللصوص منزلك .. لا تدرى هل دخلوا من النافذة أم دخلوا من الباب أم من فوق 

سطوح المنزل ... هل هذا ينفى حدوث جريمة السرقة؟؟!!!

  ــ لماذا التحريف (  ما هوالدافع) 

التحريف ممكن ان يحدث بدون دافع و هناك كثير من التحريفات حدثت فعلا بدون دافع اصلا مثل غلطة احد النساخ التى 

تتحول الى نص مقدس موحى به فى النسخة التالية و كذلك شرح على الهامش ينقله الناسخ التالى الى الاصل و يتحول 

الى نص مقدس موحى به من الله و كل هذا حدث باعترافكم انتم ... مثل نص ( فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الأب

 والكلمة والروح القدس)

و كذلك فقد او اندثار صفحة او عدة اسطر تجعل نص مهم يختفى الا يعتبر هذا تحريف ........

 اذن فمن الممكن حدوث التحريف بدون دوافع لذلك... وهكذا

ـــ اذا كان هذا هو المنطق فحمدا لله لأنى لم أتعلمه ....

ــ هذه الصورة هدية  لك  وهى تبين ان برج بيزا يميل بحوالى عشرة درجات عن المحور الراسى و لا 

دخل لسبب الميل و 

زمنه و من فعله بهذا الميل الذى عرفنا باسلوب علمى لا دخل للجدل فيه ارجو ان يكون المثل واضح طبقه على كتابك 

المقدس و تحدث بشجاعة و حاول ان تفند ما قلته لك ... دون اهانات أوتجريح

 ـــ اذا كان برج بيزا مائل بالفعل بشهادة الواقع ... فهل عدم الاجابة على هذه الأسئلة ..سيجعله غير مائل  

ـــ مع خالص التحية..


----------



## نذير (7 سبتمبر 2005)

تحياتي للجميع .......
أنا ضيف جديد في هذا المنتدى وهذه أول مشاركة لي ....... آسف لمقاطعتي حواركم الممتع ، لكن السيد دودي يشير الى تفاسير للكتاب المقدس ، راجيا وضع رابط قابل للتحميل .


تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ميمي123 (22 سبتمبر 2005)

يا دودي كيف تستشهد بالقرآن وانت غير مقتنع به ولا بالاسلام !!


----------



## المحترف (7 أكتوبر 2005)

كلامك 100% يا ميمي123


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2005)

اكيد انا ما امن بيه لكن باخذوه حجة عليك...


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> اكيد انا ما امن بيه لكن باخذوه حجة عليك...



هو حجة عليك​







الانجيل المنزل من رب العالمين .. على نبي الله عيسى -عليه السلام - والإيمان بأن الله تعالى أنزل على نبيه عيسى كتابا - وأن اسم هذا الكتاب الإنجيل - هو من أصول الإيمان وأركانه التي يجب الإيمان بها ..  قال تعالى : 

( آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ ) البقرة/285 ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لجبريل لما سأله عن الإيمان ، في حديثه المعروف : ( الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه وسله واليوم الآخر ، وأن تؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره ) متفق عليه  

كما أن الكفر بذلك أو الشك فيه ، ضلال و كفر بالله تعالى ، قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَد ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيداً ) النساء/136  

وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقّاً وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَاباً مُهِيناً ) النساء/150-151  

وأما الأمر الثاني فهو الإنجيل .. أو بتعبير أدق الأناجيل التي توجد في أيدي النصارى اليوم ..

 فمع أن من أصول إيماننا الإيمان بالإنجيل الذي أنزل على عيسى ..  فإننا نؤمن كذلك بأنه لم يعد بين أيدي الناس كتاب كما أنزله الله ، لا الإنجيل ، ولا غيره ، إلا القرآن .

 بل إن النصارى أنفسهم لا يدعون أن الكتب التي بين أيديهم منزلة هكذا من عند الله ..  بل ولا يدعون أن المسيح عليه السلام هو الذي كتبها ،.. أو أنها  على الأقل كتبت في زمانه ..

ولسنا نحتاج إلى تكلف برهان في أن الأناجيل وسائر كتب النصارى ليست من عند الله عز وجل ولا من عند المسيح عليه السلام ..   

النصارى  لا يدعون أن الأناجيل منزلة من عند الله على المسيح .  ولا أن المسيح أتاهم بها .  بل كلهم أولهم عن آخرهم . 

أريسيهم و ملكيهم ونسطوريهم و يعقوبيهم و مارونيهم و بولقانيهم .. لا يختلفون في أنها أربعة تواريخ ألفها أربعة رجال معروفون في أزمان مختلفة : 

فأولها تاريخ ألفه متى اللاواني تلميذ المسيح بعد تسع سنين من رفع المسيح عليه السلام ..

 وكتبه بالعبرانية في بلد يهوذا بالشام يكون نحو ثمان وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط والآخر تاريخ ألفه مارقش ( مرقس ) تلميذ شمعون بن يونا ، المسمى باطرة ..

 بعد اثنين وعشرين عاما من رفع المسيح عليه السلام ، وكتبه باليونانية في بلد إنطاكية من بلاد الروم ..

 ويقولون إن شمعون المذكور هو الذي ألفه ثم محا اسمه من أوله ونسبه إلى تلميذه مارقش .. يكون أربعا وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط و شمعون المذكور تلميذ المسيح والثالث تاريخ ألفه لوقا الطبيب الأنطاكي تلميذ شمعون باطرة أيضا ..

 كتبه باليونانية بعد تأليف مارقش المذكور .. يكون من قدر إنجيل متى والرابع تاريخ ألفه يوحنا ابن سيذاي تلميذ المسيح بعد رفع المسيح ببضع وستين سنة وكتبه باليونانية يكون أربعا وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط . .

.: إضافه  :. 

نحن المسلمين نؤمن أن الكتب السماوية التي أنزلها اللّه أربعة .. التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن : 

( نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل ) آل عمران/3 .  

وقال تعالى : ( وآتينا داود زبوراً ) الإسراء/55 .  

والقرآن الكريم أعظم الكتب السماوية وآخرها وهو ناسخ لما قبله من الكتب .. ومهيمن عليه فيجب العمل به , وترك ما سواه : ( وأنزلنا إليك الكتب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ) المائدة/48 .  


فيجب الإيمان بجميع الكتب التي أنزلها اللّه وجميع الأنبياء والرسل الذين أرسلهم اللّه كما قال سبحانه : ( يا أيها الذين آمَنوا آمِنوا باللّه ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر باللّه وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً ) النساء/136 .   ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس*

صحة الكتاب المقدس
التوراة والإنجيل الأصلية رسالة الله لهداية البشر ؛ لو كانت تحرفت فعندي أسئلة منطقية :
هل يرضى الله بالتحريف؟ وهل علّمَ به؟ ولمصلحة من؟ وهل يقدر الله على حفظ رسالته؟ متى وأين تم التحريف ؟
أهم حديث في ( 5 : 43 )، " وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله " ابن كثير.
(5 : 46 ، 68 )، " وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى أبن مريم مُصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة  وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هُدىً ونور… ،  قل يا آهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل، وما انزل إليكم من ربكم … ".
( 5 : 48.47 )، " وليحكم آهل الإنجيل بما انزل فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون ؛ وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه " .
( 15 : 9 )، " إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون " .
(الأنبياء 21: 105 )، " ولقد كتبنا في الزابور ( المزامير) من بعد الذكر ( التوراة ) ".
( يونس 94 :  10)
( 4 : 17 ) ، " يا أهل الكتاب … إنما المسيح … كلمة الله " .
( 5 : 17 ) ، " لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح أبن مريم ، قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح أبن مريم وأمه ومن فى الأرض جميعاً ".
( 5 : 72 ) ، " لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح أبن مريم ، وقال المسيح يا بنى إسرائيل أعبدوا الله ربى وربكم  إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حَرم الله عليه الجنة وأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار "
( 5 : 73 ) ، " لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسنّ الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم " .
( 6 : 101 )، " بديع السموات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبه ؟ وخلق كل شيء وهوّ بكل شيء عليم".
( 4 : 157 ) ،" وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم " .
( مريم 19 : 15 )، "  والسلام عليه يوم ولدَ ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حياً "
( 19 : 33 ) ، " والسلام عليّ يوم ولدتُ ويوم أموتُ ويوم أُبعثُ حياً " .
( 19 : 31 ) ، " وجعلني مباركاً أينما كنت ، وأوصاني الزكاة ما دمت حياً " س : أين هوّ الآن ؟ ولمن يعطى الزكاة؟
(  آل عمران3 : 55 ) ، " وإذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلىّ ومطهرك من الذين كفروا ، وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلى مرجعكم " .
( 5 : 117 )، " وكنت عليهم شهيداً ما دمت فيهم ، فلما توفيتنى كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم ، وأنت على كل شئ شهيد"
الوفاة ( الموت ) ، والمدة ثلاث أيام حسب رأى ابن كثير فى حديث وهب ابن منبه ، وابن عباس !
القياس العقلي 93 % موت لأنها 25 مرة من بين 27 ، بالإضافة لقرينة النص
إشكالات الرازى .
محاولات لمصالحة التفاسير :
1. ( آل عمران 3 : 169)، " ولا تحسبنّ الذين قُتلوا فى سبيل الله أمواتاً بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون " .هي الأثر والنتيجة وليس الحقيقة التاريخية .
2.  إن اليهود لم يصلوا إلى هدفهم المنشود ، فشُبه لهم أمر القتل .
3. إن اليهود ما قتلوه وما صلبوه لكن الرومان "لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحداً" ( يو18: 31).
4. ان صلب المسيح لم يكن قد تم بيد بشريه ولكن بمقتضى مشورة الله ومحبته للبشر" فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم، وما رميت ولكن إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى"، (الأنفال8: 17).
5. ان اللاهوت لا يموت ولكننا نؤمن بصلبه وموته بأعتبار ناسوته " تفسير فكرنا فى البيضاوى، وابن كثير ، بالإضافة لإشكالات الرازى الستة فهيَّ في القمة!


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس*

لأن بعض المسلمين يعتقدون بعكس ما قاله القرآن في ذلك

فأكثرهم يعتقد في الكتاب المقدس غير ما يشهد القرآن له ?فيجدر بكل مسلم أن يشترك معنا في البحث عن شهادات القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل ?لنستفيد جميعاً فائدة تُذكر فتُشكر,

يشهد المصحف يشهد أنه وُجد في جزيرة العرب زمن صاحب القرآن أمتان مختلفتان في الدين, قال في سورة البقرة 2 :113 وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكتَابَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ , وملخص ما قاله البيضاوي في تفسيره على هذه الآية إنها نزلت عند قدوم وفد نجران على صاحب القرآن ?حيث تناظروا مع أحبار اليهود وتقاولوا بذلك, ليست على شيء أي على أمر يصح ويعتد به ?والحال إنهم من أهل العلم والكتاب, ومثل قولهم قال الذين لا يعلمون كعبدة الأصنام والمعطلة,

لكنهما وإن اختلفا ديناً فقد اتحدا بتسمية كل منهما أهل الكتاب ?ألا وهما المسيحيون واليهود, قال في سورة آل عمران 3 :69-71 وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ, يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ, يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ وفي آل عمران 3 :110 وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْر الهُمْ مِنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ أيضاً آية 199 وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لَا يَشْتَرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وفي سورة النساء 4 :153 يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَاباً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وفيها آية 159 وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ إِلَّا ليُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وفي سورة العنكبوت 29 :46 

وَلاَ تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ إِلاَّ بِالتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ,

إن القرآن يشهد أن الكتاب الذي انتمى إليه هذان الشعبان لم يزل موجوداً بصحته إلى زمنه, قال في سورة البقرة 2 :105 و109 مَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ,,, وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ,,, ,

وفي سورة آل عمران 3 :20 و23 وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكتَابَ وَالأُمِيِينَ,,, أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ,

قال البيضاوي : ما ملخصه الداعي محمد ?وكتاب الله القرآن والتوراة,

وفيها أيضاً آية 64 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الخ آية 65 يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ الخ آية 69 وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وآية 70 يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ وآية 71 يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ الخ وآية 72 وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ الخ وآية 75 وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنطَارٍ الخ إلى آيات كثيرة يسمي القرآن اليهود والنصارى بأهل الكتاب ?ولا شك أنه هو الذي كان وقتئذ موجوداً بأيديهم, قال في سورة المائدة 5 :43 وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللهِ الخ وآية 44 إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النبِيُّونَ الخ وآية 68 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ الخ وفي سورة الأعراف يصرح بأن اليهود تلقوا الكتاب - التوراة - بالتوارث عن آبائهم في آية 169 فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ وَرِثُوا الْكتَابَ الخ حتى أن القرآن يأمر محمداً أن يسأل أهل الكتاب إن حصل عنده شك في القرآن ليتثبَّت به, قال في سورة يونس 10 :94 فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَأُونَ الْكتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخ ,

وحتى أنه يشهد شهادات مفصلة ومبينة لأجزائه الثلاثة أي التوراة والزبور والإنجيل, قال في سورة آل عمران 3 :3 و4 وَأَنْزَلَ التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ الخ , وفي سورة الأنعام 6 :91 قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُوراً وَهُدىً لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا الخ وآية 92 وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ - أي القرآن - أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ الخ قال البيضاوي : يعني التوراة أو الكتب التي قبله , وفي آية 154 ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيل الكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ وفي آية 156 أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا الخ قال البيضاوي أي اليهود والنصارى, وقال في سورة هود 11 :110 وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ الخ , وفي سورة المائدة يصف حالة اليهود في آية 43 وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللهِ الخ , وآية 44 إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النبِيُّونَ إلى أن قال فيها وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكافِرُونَ وقال في المسيح والإنجيل آيتي 46 و47 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ وقال في القرآن آية 48 وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكتَابَ - أي القرآن - بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكتَابِ - أي من جنس الكتب المنزلة - وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ أي رقيباً على جميع الكتبيحفظها عن التغيير ويشهد لها بالصحة والثبات هكذا قال البيضاوي,

وقال بخصوص المسيح والإنجيل وأتباعه كما في سورة الحديد 57 :27 ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلاَّ ابْتِغَاءَ رِضْوَانِ اللهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ,

وقال بخصوص زبور داود - المزامير - كما في سورة الإسراء 17 :55 وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً , وقال في سورة الأنبياء 21 :105 وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصالِحُونَ ,

لقد شهد القرآن في عدة آيات أن التوراة والزبور والإنجيل منزلة من عند الله ?وأنه جاء مصدقاً ومهيمناً أي مراقباً وحافظاً ومثبتا لها ?كما تقدم ?وكما في سورة الملائكة - فاطر - 35 :31 و32 وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكتَابِ هُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ إِنَّ اللهَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الخ ,

يخبرنا القرآن أن من لا يقبل هذه الكتب ولا يؤمن بها سوف يُعاقب في الآخرة عقاباً شديداً كما في سورة غافر40 :53 و54 و70 و71 و72 وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْهُدَى وَأَوْرَثْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْكتَابَ هُدىً وَذِكْرَى لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ,,, الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكتَابِ وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ إِذِ الْأَغْلاَلُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلاَسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي الْحَمِيمِ ثُمَّ فِي النارِ يُسْجَرُونَ ,

ويقول القرآن إن تعاليم التوراة والإنجيل متوافقة كما في سورة المائدة 5 :46 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ الخ


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس*

ويمكن ان تسأل ياخي حور
 - إنكم يا جماعة المسيحيين لا يسعكم الاستشهاد من القرآن لأنه غير مقبول لديكم ككتاب منزل من عند الله تعالى,

2 - الأسفار الموجودة الآن بأيدي المسيحيين باسم العهدين القديم والجديد ليست هي الكتب الأصلية المشار إليها في القرآن ?أو إنها تحرفَّت, وإن لم تُحرَّف فهي على كل حال منسوخة.

فرداً على ذلك نسلم بأن الاعتراض الأول كان في محله لو كان البرهان على المسيحيين ?وحيث أنه أُقيم على المسلمين المعتقدين بإنزال القرآن من عند الله ?فالاستشهاد منه يكون برهاناً قاطعاً ?لأنه مسلَّم عند الخصم ?وإلا فنحن المسيحيين لا نحتاج إلى إثبات صحة الكتاب المقدس بالاستشهاد من القرآن.

وأما الاعتراض الثاني فإنه يعارض نصوص القرآن على خط مستقيم ?إذ يقول بعدم تغيير كلمات الله, قال في سورة الأنعام 6 :34 وَلَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَأِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وفي سورة يونس 10 :64 لاَ تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ وفي سورة الكهف 18 :27 وَاتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كِتَابِ رَبِّكَ لاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ , كما ستراه في بقية فصول هذا الباب,

واضح من القرآن أن الكتاب كان موجوداً بين أهله في زمن محمد ?ولأجل إثبات ذاك نكتفي بقليل من كثير ?ففي سورة المائدة 5 :68 و69 قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيراً مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكافِرِينَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصابِئُونَ وَالنصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ وسبب نزول هذه الآية ما جاء عن ابن عباس ?قال : جاء رافع وسلام ابن مشكم ومالك ابن الصيف فقالوا : يا محمد ألست تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم ودينه وتؤمن بما عندنا ?قال : بلى ?ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم بما فيها وكتمتم ما أُمرتم أن تبينوه للناس, قالوا : نأخذ بما في أيدينا فإنا على الهدى والحق - أسباب النزول - 

فمن هذه يظهر أن محمداً أعلن قبوله للكتب المتداولة بين اليهود ?ولو أنه رفض البدع والأحداث التي قال إنهم قد أدخلوها في رسوم ديانتهم الظاهرية, ومن هذا القبيل يوافق قول محمد لقول سيدنا المسيح لليهود في زمنه كما في بشارة متى 23 :16-24 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ الْقَائِلُونَ : مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ ?وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَبِ الْهَيْكَلِ يَلْتَزِمُ! أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ ?أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ : أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذهَبَ ?الخ ,

ولكن المهم هنا هو أن هذه الآية ورواية ابن عباس لسبب نزولها تثبتان أن التوراة والإنجيل كانا موجودين عند اليهود والمسيحيين ?وإلا فلا معنى لأمرهم بإقامة الأوامر والنواهي الموجودة بتلك الكتب إن كانت أُعدمت أو تحرَّفت, ففي الحالة الأولى تكون طاعة الأمر غير ممكنة بل مستحيلة ?وأما في الثانية فطاعة المحرَّف تُضلهم عن سواء السبيل,

وفي سورة البقرة 2 :113 وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ النصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكتَابَ ومعنى صيغة قوله - يتلون - إنهم كانوا في ذلك الوقت يتلون التوراة والإنجيل ?وهما موجودان بين أيديهم ?وإلا كان الواجب استعمال صيغة الماضي دلالة على أنهم تلوه في الماضي فقط,

وفي سورة يونس 10 :94 فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَا سْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَأُونَ الْكتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ الخ وملخص ما حكاه جل المفسرين أن المخاطَب محمد ?والمراد أمته ?فسؤال أهل الكتاب محقق عندهم ?ثابت في كتبهم ?والمراد تحقيق ذلك والاستشهاد بما في الكتب المتقدمة فإن القرآن مصدق لما فيها, أو وصف أهل الكتاب بالرسوخ في العلم بصحة ما أُنزل إليه, أو تهييج الرسول وزيادة تثبيته كما في البيضاوي وخلافه, فألفاظ هذه الآية تؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس كان موجوداً في زمن مجيء القرآن ?وأنه يعترف بصحته ?ويثق به وبقرَّائه من اليهود والنصارى ?وإلا لما جاز له أن يطلب من محمد أو أمته أو كل سامع أن يسألهم ليتثبَّت الإيمان في قلوبهم ويزول عنهم الشك بشهادة هؤلاء الثقات وكتابهم الموجود الذي لم يُغيَّر ولم يُحرَّف, ولا ريب أنه لم يبق عند القارئ شك بسلامة الكتاب إن كان يعتقد بصدق قرآنه,

وقال في سورة الأعراف 7 :159 مادحاً اليهود وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ وقال البيضاوي على هذه الآية ما ملخصه ومن بني إسرائيل طائفة يهدون الناس محقين ?أو بكلمة الحق وبالحق يعدلون بينهم في الحكم ?والمراد بها : الثابتون على الإيمان القائمون بالحق من أهل زمانه, وقيل هم مؤمنو أهل الكتاب ,

هذه الآية تشهد أن الكتاب المقدس كان موجوداً بصحته وسلامته من كل تغيير في زمن إتيان القرآن ?وكانت أمة موجودة عاملة بأوامره ونواهيه,

وفي سورة آل عمران 3 :23 أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ وملخص ما قاله البيضاوي أن سبب نزول هذه الآية أن محمداً دخل مدراس اليهود ?فقال له نعيم بن عمرو والحرث بن زيد : على أ ي دين أنت ?فقال : على دين إبراهيم, فقال له : إبراهيم كان يهودياً, فقال : هلموا إلى التوراة فإنها بيننا وبينكم ?فأبيا ?فنزلت, وقال - الكتاب - أي التوراة أو جنس الكتب السماوية - يدعون إلى كتاب الله ليحكم بينهم - الداعي محمد وكتاب الله التوراة ,

فهذه الآية تبين جلياً أن التوراة كانت في زمن صاحب القرآن ?ولثقته بها سماها كتاب الله ?وطلب من خصومه أن تكون حكماً بينهم,

وفي السورة أيضاً آية 93 مع ملخص ما قاله البيضاوي كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِل البَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ - أي حلال الهم - إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ - يعقوب - عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التوْرَاةُ - أي قبل إنزالها - قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَا تْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ أمر بمحاجتهم وتبكيتهم,

ومع محاولة البيضاوي ومحايدته فالآية تفيد أن التوراة كانت موجودة في زمن محمد بأيدي اليهود ?وقوله عقب هذه الآية فمن افترى على الله الكذب من بعد ذلك من بعد ما لزمتهم الحجة فأولئك هم الظالمون الذين لا ينصفون من أنفسهم ويكابرون الحق بعد ما وضح لهم, وقول البيضاوي أن التوراة كانت عند المدّعي ثقة وحقاً من الله,

وفي سورة المائدة 5 :43 و44 مع ملخص تفسير البيضاوي وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللهِ تعجب من تحكيمهم من لا يؤمنون به ?والحال أن الحكم منصوص عليه في الكتاب الذي هو عندهم - إلى أن قال - وفيها حكم الله حال من التوراة وما أولئك بالمؤمنين بكتابهم لإعراضهم عنه وعما يوافقه أو بك وبه إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى يهدي إلى الحق ونور يكشف ما اشتبه من الأحكام يحكم بها النبيون من بني إسرائيل أو موسى ومن بعده الذين أسلموا صفة مدح للنبيين الذين هادوا والربانيون والأحبار زهّادهم وعلماؤهم السالكون طريقة أنبيائهم عطف على - النبيون - بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله بسبب أمر الله إياهم أن يحفظوا كتابه من التضييع والتحريف وكانوا عليه شهداء رقباء لا يتركون أن يغيروا أو شهداء يبينون ما خفي منه ,

وملخص مفهوم هاتين الآيتين أنه يتعجب من تحكيم اليهود لصاحب القرآن مع أنهم لا يؤمنون به ?والحال أن التوراة التي فيها حكم الله هي عندهم وليسوا بمؤمنين به والحال أن التوراة التي فيها حكم الله هي عندهم ?وليسوا بمؤمنين بالتوراة لإعراضهم عن تحكيمها بينهم, والله أنزل التوراة تهدي إلى الحق ?وهي نور يكشف ما اشتبه من الأحكام, تحكم بها الأنبياء المسلمون أنفسهم لربانيي اليهود ?وتحكم بها أيضاً ربانيوهم وأحبارهم بسبب أمر الله لهم أن يحفظوا كتابه من التضييع والتحريف ?فلذا هم عليه رقباء ?لم يمكّنوا أحداً من تحريفه أو تغييره, فهل هذه الآيات تسمع دعوى التحريف والتغيير للتوراة ? 

ومن الأدلة الشاهدة على وجود الكتاب المقدس - أي العهدين الجديد والقديم - بسلامته حين مجيء القرآن ?الاقتباسات الموجودة فيه المصرحة بأنها مقتبسة منهما كما في سورة المائدة 5 :45 وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا - أي في التوراة - أَنَّ النفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالأَنْفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ ,

فهذه الآية منقولة من سفر الخروج 21 :23-25 ونصه وَإِنْ حَصَلَتْ أَذِيَّةٌ تُعْطِي نَفْساً بِنَفْسٍ ?وَعَيْناً بِعَيْنٍ ?وَسِنّاً بِسِنٍّ ?وَيَداً بِيَدٍ ?وَرِجْلاً بِرِجْلٍ الخ ,

وفي سورة الأنبياء 21 :105 قوله وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ - كتاب داود - مِنْ بَعْدِ الذكْرِ - أي التوراة - أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ - أرض الجنة أو الأرض المقدسة - يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصالِحُونَ - عامة المؤمنين ملخصاً من البيضاوي, فهذه الآية مقتبسة من مزمور 37 :29 ونصه الصدِّيقُونَ يَرِثُونَ الْأَرْضَ وَيَسْكُنُونَهَا إِلَى الْأَبَدِ , 

وفي سورة الأعراف 7 :40 قال إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَا سْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ فهذه الآية مقتبسة من الإنجيل كما في بشارة متى 19 :24 قال وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً : إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وفي بشارة مرقس 10 :25 لفظ العدد بعينه وفي بشارة لوقا 18 :25 قال لِأَنَّ دُخُولَ جَمَلٍ إلى آخر العدد بلفظه,

فهذه الاقتباسات الثلاثة ?أحدها من التوراة ?وثانيها من الزبور ?وثالثها من الإنجيل هي برهان جلي بأن الكتب المنزَلة التي كانت بأيدي اليهود والنصارى هي التي بأيدينا الآن ?وتُسمى بالأسماء التي كانت بعينها, ومثال ذلك إذا ما اقتبسنا أبياتاً من مثنوي جلال الدين الرومي أو من الديوان المنسوب لعلي ابن أبي طالب أو من كتاب آخر مشهور ?فمن أول نظرة من القارئ الخبير يحكم حكماً قطعياً بأن هذه المصنفات موجودة في وقتنا الحاضر, كذلك كان ينبغي لعلماء القرآن المنصفين أن يحكموا بأن الآيات التي اقتبسها من الكتاب المقدس تدل على أنه كان موجوداً في زمن محمد ?بل الآيتان المقتبستان من التوراة والزبور في قوله وكتبن الهم فيها أي التوراة وقوله ولقد كتبنا في الزبور فيهما برهان صريح أن هذين السفرين كانا موجودين حينئذ كما هما الآن,


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس*

ارجو بان تقرأ


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس*

عدا ذلك أن كثيراً من القصص الواردة في القرآن وردت في الكتاب المقدس ?ومن أمثال ذلك قصة يوسف - سورة يوسف - وقد تكون في القرآن مغيرة عن الأصل تغييراً يطابق التقاليد اليهودية المتأخرة أكثر من آيات التوراة المتقدمة ?كما شرحنا ذلك في كتاب تنوير الأفهام في مصادر الإسلام وكذلك يشتمل القرآن على مقتبسات كثيرة جداً من أسفار الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن تعليلها ولا فهمها إلا بمراجعة الأصل ?فنقتصر على ذكر واحدة منها, ورد في سورة آل عمران 3 :93 اسم إسرائيل بدل يعقوب وأنه حرم على نفسه طعاماً, فمن المستحيل أننا نقدر أن نفهم لماذا أبدل اسم يعقوب بإسرائيل ?وما هو نوع الطعام الذي حرمه على نفسه إلا بمراجعة التوراة, اُنظر سفر التكوين 32 :22-31 حيث تجد ذلك مشروحاً شرحاً وافياً,

وورد في الأحاديث المحمدية فقرات منقولة عن الكتاب المقدس, من أمثال ذلك ما ورد في كتاب - مشكاة المصابيح ص487 من طبعة سنة 1297 هـ الباب الأول والفصل الأول في كلامه عن وصف الجنة وأهلها - قال رسول الله قال الله تعالى أعددتُ لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر فلا يشك أحد أن هذا الحديث منقول من الرسالة الأولى لبولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس 2 :9, ومما هو جدير بالملاحظة هنا أنه بينما يقرر محمد أن هذا الوصف من كلام الله ينكر كثيرون من علماء الإسلام أن بولس رسولٌ ?وأن رسائله موحى بها من الله.

ينقسم الكتاب المقدس في الغالب إلى قسمين العهد القديم ويتضمن الأسفار المقدسة القانونية عند الأمة اليهودية ?وكُتبت في الأصل باللغة العبرانية ?ما عدا القليل منها فإنه كتب باللغة الآرامية, والعهد الجديد وقد كُتب باللغة اليونانية, أما اليهود فلا يؤمنون إلا بواحد منهما أما نحن المسيحيين فنؤمن بالعهدين كليهما, ولكن القرآن يشير إلى الأسفار المقدسة جميعها بكتاب واحد هو الكتاب المقدس مع أنه يذكر له ثلاثة أقسام وهي التوراة والزبور والإنجيل,

ويقسم اليهود أسفارهم أو كتبهم إلى ثلاثة أقسام وهي الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير ?كما يظهر من بشارة لوقا أصحاح 24 :44, وهذا التقسيم يرجع عهده إلى سنة 130 قبل المسيح - انظر مقدمة يشوع بن سيراخ لمجموعة أمثال جده - وفي الوقت الحاضر يسمي اليهود القسم الثالث الصحف , ولأنها تبتدئ بالمزامير يدعوها القرآن والإنجيل الزبور , ويدعو القرآن القسم الأول توراة هي معدولة من الكلمة العبرانية مع تغيير طفيف في اللفظ, وقد يطلق المسلمون هذا الاسم على الكتاب المقدس كله لأنه يبتدئ بالتوراة, وكثيراً ما يشير القرآن إلى أنبياء العهد القديم ويعلق على الإيمان بهم أهمية عظيمة ?ومن ذلك قوله في سورة البقرة 2 :136 قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ وجاء مثل ذلك قي سورة آل عمران 3 :84, من هنا يظهر جلياً أن القرآن يتفق مع الإنجيل في الشهادة بأن كل أسفار الكتاب في تلك الأقسام الثلاثة موحى بها,

وقد يطلق أيضاً المسيحيون اسم الإنجيل على كل أسفار العهد الجديد كما يطلقه عليها القرآن ?ومن أسباب ذلك أن العهد الجديد يبتدئ بالبشائر الأربع ?ومنها أن الإنجيل معناه خبر سار أو بشارة ?وهذا الخبر السار خلاصة العهد الجديد من أوله إلى آخره ?فسُمي به ?وذلك واضح من بشارة مرقس 13 :10 حيث يقول وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ ومن مواضع أخرى كثيرة, وكان العهد الجديد - أي الإنجيل - منتشراً في عصر محمد في قسم عظيم من العالم بين الشعوب المسيحية ?لذلك لم يقتبس منه القرآن فقط آية موجودة في ثلاثة من أقسامه - بشائره - أي بشارة متى 19 :24 وبشارة مرقس 10 :25 وبشارة لوقا 18 :25 كما ورد في سورة الأعراف 7 :40 بل اقتبس منه أيضاً محمد نفسه كما تقدم ذكره, وعلى هذا ينبغي لكل ذي عقل سليم خال من التعصب الذميم أن يعترف بأن القرآن يشير إلى الكتاب المقدس بأنه كتاب منتشر في عصره وموحى به من الله تعالى


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*صحة الكتاب المقدس*

ويذكر القرآن الكتابَ المقدس بالاحترام والتعظيم ?ويلقّبه بأعظم الألقاب ?مثل قوله كلام الله - سورة البقرة 2 :75 - و الفرقان - سورة الأنبياء 21 :48 - و وضياء وذكرى للمتقين - سورة الأنبياء 21 :48 - و كتاب الله - سورة البقرة 2 :101 - , وفي البيضاوي وكتاب أسباب النزول يشير إلى مقام الكتاب المقدس في تفسير آية 23 من سورة آل عمران بأن محمداً طلب من اليهود التوراة لتكون حكماً بينه وبينهم, وفوق ذلك يفيد القرآن أن نوع الوحي الذي أُوحي به إلى محمد كالذي أوحي به إلى الأنبياء المتقدمين ?كما يدل على ذلك قوله قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللهِ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيتُمْ - سورة آل عمران 3 :73 - وقوله إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ - سورة النساء 4 :163 - وقوله كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ اللهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ - سورة الشورى 42 :3 - , مما ذكر تعلم أن التنزيل المنسوب إلى القرآن يجب أن ينسب إلى الأسفار المتقدمة عليه حيث أن من أول البديهيات المسلم بها في علم أصول الهندسة هو أنه إذا ساوى شيئان ثالثاً فهما متساويان لبعضهم الا محالة 

, فأسفار العهدين منزلة من عند الله بنفس التنزيل الذي ينسبه القرآن لنفسه ?وعليه فالقرآن يأمر أتباعه أن يعترفوا بالأسفار المتقدمة عليه كما يعترفون به بلا أقل تمييز ?وهم مأمورون أيضاً أن يعتقدوا بأن القرآن نزل مصدِّق الكتاب اليهود والنصارى ?ومن أمثال ذلك ما ورد في سورة آل عمران 3 :3 و4 نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكتَابَ بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدىً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ ولزيادة التوكيد على أن التوراة والإنجيل موحى بهما جاء في القرآن تهديد صارم لمن يكفر بهما أو يظن بهما الظنون ?ومن ذلك قوله الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكتَابِ وَبِمَا أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ إِذِ الْأَغْلاَلُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلاَسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي الْحَمِيمِ ثُمَّ فِي النارِ يُسْجَرُونَ - سورة غافر 40 :70-72 - , والبيضاوي في تفسيره هذه الآية يفسر قوله الكتاب بالقرآن أو الكتب السماوية على العموم ويفسر قوله وما أرسلنا به رسلنا بسائر الكتب أو الوحي والشرائع وبمقتضى هذا التفسير على افتراض أن المقصود هنا بالكتاب ليس الكتاب المستعمل في قوله يا أهل الكتاب بل هو القرآن ?تكون الكتب السماوية الأخرى هي أسفار العهد القديم والجديد لا محالة,

ويشهد القرآن أن أسفار العهد القديم تتفق مع أسفار العهد الجديد في المسائل العمومية ?ومن ذلك قوله وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقا لمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ - سورة المائدة 5 :46 - ,

من كل ما أوردناه هنا يتضح :

1 أسفار العهد القديم والجديد ?أي التوراة والزبور وأسفار الأنبياء ?والإنجيل ورسائل رسل المسيح كانت جميعها منتشرة في عصر صاحب القرآن بين اليهود والنصارى,

2 يقرر القرآن أن هذه الأسفار موحى بها من الله ?أي منزلة من عنده,

3 بينما يعظّم القرآن نفسه إلى أعلى درجات التعظيم ?فإنه يساوي بين نفسه وبين الأسفار المقدسة المتقدمة عليه,

4 يسمّي القرآن الكتاب المقدس كتاب الله وكلام الله والفرقان والذكر ونوراً وهدى ورحمة الخ ,

5 يأمر القرآن محمداً أو المسلمين أن يرجعوا إلى الكتاب المقدس في تحقيق ما يرتابون فيه من أصول دينهم ويحرضون النصارى واليهود أن يفعلوا مثل ذلك,

6 يشير القرآن على اليهود أن يتخذوا التوراة حكَمَاً فيما هم فيه يختلفون,

7 يأمر القرآن المسلمين أن يشهدوا أنهم مؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس كما هم مؤمنون بقرآنهم,

8 إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس لهم عذاب عظيم في الآخرة كم الو لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> ارجو بان تقرأ



لاعليك
نحن أ ُمة إقرأ 



> صحة الكتاب
> التوراة والإنجيل الأصلية رسالة الله لهداية البشر ؛ لو كانت تحرفت فعندي أسئلة منطقية



الرد سطراُ بسطر  بمنطق وعقل وبرهان وحجه

الانجيل المنزل من رب العالمين .. على نبي الله عيسى -عليه السلام - ..
والإيمان بأن الله تعالى أنزل على نبيه عيسى كتابا - وأن اسم هذا الكتاب الإنجيل - هو من أصول الإيمان وأركانه التي يجب علينا الإيمان بها نحن المسلمين  .. 

قال تعالى : 

( آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ ) البقرة/285 ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لجبريل لما سأله عن الإيمان ، في حديثه المعروف : ( الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه وسله واليوم الآخر ، وأن تؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره ) متفق عليه 

كما أن الكفر بذلك أو الشك فيه ، ضلال و كفر بالله تعالى ..

 قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَد ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيداً ) النساء/136  

وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقّاً وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَاباً مُهِيناً ) النساء/150-151  

وأما الأمر الثاني فهو الإنجيل .. 
أو بتعبير أدق الأناجيل التي توجد في أيدي النصارى اليوم ..

فمع أن من أصول إيماننا الإيمان بالإنجيل الذي أنزل على عيسى .. فإننا نؤمن كذلك بأنه لم يعد بين أيدي الناس كتاب كما أنزله الله ، لا الإنجيل ، ولا غيره ، إلا القرآن ..

بل إن النصارى أنفسهم لا يدعون أن الكتب التي بين أيديهم منزلة هكذا من عند الله .. 
بل ولا يدعون أن المسيح عليه السلام هو الذي كتبها ،.. أو أنها على الأقل كتبت في زمانه ..

كما ذكرت آنفاً لسنا نحتاج إلى تكلف برهان في أن الأناجيل وسائر كتب النصارى ليست من عند الله عز وجل ولا من عند المسيح عليه السلام .. 

النصارى لا يدعون أن الأناجيل منزلة من عند الله على المسيح . 

ولا أن المسيح أتاهم بها .  ( بل ) كلهم أولهم عن آخرهم . 

أريسيهم 
و ملكيهم 
ونسطوريهم 
و يعقوبيهم 
و مارونيهم 
و بولقانيهم ..

 لا يختلفون في أنها أربعة تواريخ ألفها أربعة رجال معروفون في أزمان مختلفة : 

فأولها تاريخ ألفه متى اللاواني تلميذ المسيح بعد تسع سنين من رفع المسيح عليه السلام ..

وكتبه بالعبرانية في بلد يهوذا بالشام يكون نحو ثمان وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط والآخر تاريخ ألفه مارقش ( مرقس ) تلميذ شمعون بن يونا ، المسمى باطرة ..

بعد اثنين وعشرين عاما من رفع المسيح عليه السلام ، وكتبه باليونانية في بلد إنطاكية من بلاد الروم ..

ويقولون إن شمعون المذكور هو الذي ألفه ثم محا اسمه من أوله ونسبه إلى تلميذه مارقش .. 

يكون أربعا وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط و شمعون المذكور تلميذ المسيح والثالث تاريخ ألفه لوقا الطبيب الأنطاكي تلميذ شمعون باطرة أيضا ..

كتبه باليونانية بعد تأليف مارقش المذكور .. يكون من قدر إنجيل متى والرابع تاريخ ألفه يوحنا ابن سيذاي تلميذ المسيح بعد رفع المسيح ببضع وستين سنة وكتبه باليونانية يكون أربعا وعشرين ورقة بخط متوسط . .


بسؤالك عنا نحن المسلمين فنحن نؤمن أن الكتب السماوية التي أنزلها اللّه أربعة .. التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن : 

( نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل ) آل عمران/3 .  

وقال تعالى : ( وآتينا داود زبوراً ) الإسراء/55 .  

والقرآن الكريم أعظم الكتب السماوية وآخرها وهو ناسخ لما قبله من الكتب .. 
ومهيمن عليه فيجب العمل به , وترك ما سواه 
: ( وأنزلنا إليك الكتب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ) المائدة/48 .  


فيجب الإيمان بجميع الكتب التي أنزلها اللّه 
وجميع الأنبياء والرسل الذين أرسلهم اللّه كما قال سبحانه : 

( يا أيها الذين آمَنوا آمِنوا باللّه ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر باللّه وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً ) النساء/136 . ​


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

أما صحة القرآن الكريم 

الحمد لله 

1.  إن ثبوت صحة ما في أيدينا من نسخ القرآن الكريم لم يثبت عندنا بدليل أو بدليلين ، بل ثبت بأدلة كثيرة متوافرة لا يقع عليها عاقل منصف إلا ويقطع أنه هو كما أنزله الله على قلب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

2.  وقد تعاقبت الأجيال جيلا بعد جيل تتلو كتاب الله وتتدارسه بينهم ، فيحفظونه ويكتبونه ، لا يغيب عنهم حرف ، ولا يستطيع أحد تغيير حركة حرف منه ، ولم تكن الكتابة إلا وسيلة من وسائل حفظه وإلا فإن الأصل أن القرآن في صدورهم .

3.  ولم يُنقل القرآن لنا وحده حتى يمكن تطرق التحريف المدَّعى إليه ، بل نقل تفسير آياته ، ومعاني كلماته ، وأسباب نزوله ، وإعراب كلماته ، وشرح أحكامه  ، فأنَّى لمثل هذه الرعاية لهذا الكتاب أن تتطرق إليه أيدي آثمة تحرِّف فيه حرفاً ، أو تزيد كلمة ، أو تسقط آية ؟

4.  وإن تحدَّث القرآن عن أشياء غيبية مستقبلية ، أنزلها الله على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ليبيِّن أنه من عند الله ، وأن البشر لو أرادوا كتابة كتاب فإنهم قد يبدعون في تصوير حادث ، أو نقل موقف ، لكن أن يتحدث أحدهم عن أمر غيبي فليس له في هذا المجال إلا الخرص والكذب ، وأما القرآن فإنه أخبر عن هزيمة الروم من قبل الفرس ، وليس هناك وسائل اتصال تنقل لهم هذا الحدث ، وأخبر في الآيات نفسها أنهم سيَغلبون فيما بعد في مدة معينة ، ولو أن ذلك لم يكن لكان للكفار أعظم مجال للطعن في القرآن .

5.  ولو جئت إلى آية من كتاب الله تعالى فذهبت إلى أمريكا أو آسيا أو أدغال أفريقيا أو جئت إلى صحراء العرب أو إلى أي مكان يوجد فيه مسلمون لوجدت هذه الآية نفسها في صدورهم جميعاً أو في كتبهم لم يتغير منها حرف .

فما قيمة نسخة مجهولة في ( اليمن ) لم نرها يمكن أن يحرِّف فيها أحد العابثين في هذا العصر آية أو كلمة ؟

وهل يقوم مثل هذا الكلام في سوق البحث والنظر ؟ وخاصة أن القوم يدَّعون البحث والإنصاف والعدل في القول .

فماذا يكون رد هؤلاء لو جئنا إلى كتاب من كتبهم الموثوقة لمؤلِّفين معروفين ، ولهذا الكتاب نسخ كثيرة في العالم ، كلها على نسقٍ واحدٍ  ، ثم ادَّعى مدَّعٍ وجود نسخة من هذا الكتاب في بلدٍ ما ، وفيها زيادات وتحريفات عما في نسخهم ، فهل يعتدون بها ؟

جوابهم هو جوابنا .

6.  والنسخ المخطوطة عند المسلمين لا تثبت بهذا الشكل الساذج ، فعندنا خبراء يعرفون تاريخ الخط ، وعندنا قواعد يضبط فيها إثبات صحة هذه المخطوطة كوجود السماعات والقراءات عليها ، واسم وتوقيع من سمعها وقرأها .

ولا نظن أن هذا قد وجد في هذه النسخة المزعومة من اليمن أو من غيرها .

7.  ويسرنا أن نختم ردنا بهذه القصة الحقيقية والتي حدثت في بغداد في العصر العباسي ، حيث أراد يهودي أن يعرف صدق الكتب المنسوبة لله من أهلها وهي التوراة عند اليهود ، والإنجيل عند النصارى ، والقرآن عند المسلمين .

فراح إلى التوراة فزاد فيها ونقص أشياء غير ظاهرة جداً ، ثم دفعه إلى ورَّاقٍ – كاتب – منهم وطلب نسخ هذه النسخة ، قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صارت نسختى في معابد اليهود وبين كبار علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى الإنجيل فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاقهم وطلب نسخه فنسخه ، قال : فما هو إلا زمن يسير حتى صار يقرأ في كنائسهم وتتناوله أيدي علمائهم .

ثم راح إلى القرآن فزاد فيه ونقص كما فعل في التوراة والإنجيل ، ودفعه إلى ورَّاق المسلمين لينسخه له .

فلما رجع إليه لاستلام نسخته ألقاه في وجهه وأعلمه أن هذا ليس قرآن المسلمين !

فعلم هذا الرجل من هذه التجربة أن القرآن هو كتاب الله بحق وأن ماعداه لا يعدو أن يكون من صنع البشر .

وإذا كان ورَّاق المسلمين قد علم تحريف هذه النسخة فهل يمكن أن تمشي هذه على علماء المسلمين ؟

وإذا أراد السائل فريد تحويل هذه التجربة القديمة إلى واقع حالي فما عليه إلا أن يفعل فعل ذلك اليهودي الذي أسلم ويزيد وينقص من هذه الكتب الثلاثة ولير نتيجة تجربته .

ولن نقول له اعرض نسختك من القرآن على ورَّاق ، بل سنقول اعرضها على صبيان وأطفال المسلمين ليكشفوا لك خطأ نسختك !

وقد طبعت بعض الدول الإسلامية مصاحف فيها أخطاء كان مكتشفها من الأطفال الصغار قبل الكبار .

الحمدالله الذي هداني للإسلام​


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

السطر الثاني



> أهم حديث في ( 5 : 43 )، " وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله " ابن كثير.



هي آيه 43 من سورة المائدة وليس حديث

وهي كامله
 
‏[‏41 ـ 44‏]‏ ‏{‏يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شيئًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ * سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ فَلَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ شيئًا وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ * وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ * إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ‏}‏  

كان الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ من شدة حرصه على الخلق يشتد حزنه لمن يظهر الإيمان، ثم يرجع إلى الكفر، فأرشده الله تعالى، إلى أنه لا يأسى ولا يحزن على أمثال هؤلاء‏.‏ فإن هؤلاء لا في العير ولا في النفير‏.‏ إن حضروا لم ينفعوا، وإن غابوا لم يفقدوا، ولهذا قال مبينا للسبب الموجب لعدم الحزن عليهم ـ فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قُلُوبُهُمْ‏}‏  فإن الذين يؤسى ويحزن عليهم، من كان معدودا من المؤمنين، وهم المؤمنون ظاهرا وباطنا‏,‏ وحاشا لله أن يرجع هؤلاء عن دينهم ويرتدوا، فإن الإيمان ـ إذا خالطت بشاشته القلوب ـ لم يعدل به صاحبه غيره، ولم يبغ به بدلا‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا‏}‏  أي‏:‏ اليهود ‏{‏سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ مستجيبون ومقلدون لرؤسائهم، المبني أمرهم على الكذب والضلال والغي‏.‏ وهؤلاء الرؤساء المتبعون ‏{‏لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ‏}‏  بل أعرضوا عنك، وفرحوا بما عندهم من الباطل وهو تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه، أي‏:‏ جلب معان للألفاظ ما أرادها الله ولا قصدها، لإضلال الخلق ولدفع الحق، فهؤلاء المنقادون للدعاة إلى الضلال، المتبعين للمحال، الذين يأتون بكل كذب، لا عقول لهم ولا همم‏.‏ فلا تبال أيضًا إذا لم يتبعوك، لأنهم في غاية النقص، والناقص لا يؤبه له ولا يبالى به‏.‏ 

‏{‏يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِن لَّمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا‏}‏  أي‏:‏ هذا قولهم عند محاكمتهم إليك، لا قصد لهم إلا اتباع الهوى‏.‏ 

يقول بعضهم لبعض‏:‏ إن حكم لكم محمد بهذا الحكم الذي يوافق أهواءكم، فاقبلوا حكمه، وإن لم يحكم لكم به، فاحذروا أن تتابعوه على ذلك، وهذا فتنة واتباع ما تهوى الأنفس‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَن يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَن تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شيئًا‏}‏ كقوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ‏}‏  
‏{‏أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ فلذلك صدر منهم ما صدر‏.‏ فدل ذلك على أن من كان مقصوده بالتحاكم إلى الحكم الشرعي اتباع هواه، وأنه إن حكم له رضي، وإن لم يحكم له سخط، فإن ذلك من عدم طهارة قلبه، كما أن من حاكم وتحاكم إلى الشرع ورضي به، وافق هواه أو خالفه، فإنه من طهارة القلب، ودل على أن طهارة القلب، سبب لكل خير، وهو أكبر داع إلى كل قول رشيد وعمل سديد‏.‏ 

‏{‏لَهُم فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ فضيحة وعار ‏{‏وَلَهُم فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ‏}‏  هو‏:‏ النار وسخط الجبار‏.‏ 

‏{‏سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ‏}‏  والسمع ها هنا سمع استجابة، أي‏:‏ من قلة دينهم وعقلهم، أن استجابوا لمن دعاهم إلى القول الكذب‏.‏ 

‏{‏أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ المال الحرام، بما يأخذونه على سفلتهم وعوامهم من المعلومات والرواتب، التي بغير الحق، فجمعوا بين اتباع الكذب وأكل الحرام‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ‏}‏  فأنت مخير في ذلك‏.‏ وليست هذه منسوخة، فإنه ـ عند تحاكم هذا الصنف إليه ـ يخير بين أن يحكم بينهم، أو يعرض عن الحكم بينهم، بسبب أنه لا قصد لهم في الحكم الشرعي إلا أن يكون موافقا لأهوائهم، وعلى هذا فكل مستفت ومتحاكم إلى عالم، يعلم من حاله أنه إن حكم عليه لم يرض، لم يجب الحكم ولا الإفتاء لهم، فإن حكم بينهم وجب أن يحكم بالقسط، ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِن تُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ فَلَن يَضُرُّوكَ شيئًا وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِالْقِسْطِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ‏}‏  حتى ولو كانوا ظلمة وأعداء، فلا يمنعك ذلك من العدل في الحكم بينهم‏.‏ 

وفي هذا بيان فضيلة العدل والقسط في الحكم بين الناس، وأن الله تعالى يحبه‏.‏ 

ثم قال متعجبا لهم ‏{‏وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِندَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ‏}‏ فإنهم ـ لو كانوا مؤمنين عاملين بما يقتضيه الإيمان ويوجبه ـ لم يصدفوا عن حكم الله الذي في التوراة التي بين أيديهم، لعلهم أن يجدوا عندك ما يوافق أهواءهم‏.‏ 

وحين حكمت بينهم بحكم الله الموافق لما عندهم أيضًا، لم يرضوا بذلك بل أعرضوا عنه، فلم يرتضوه أيضًا‏.‏ 

قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا أُولَئِكَ‏}‏  الذين هذا صنيعهم ‏{‏بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ ليس هذا دأب المؤمنين، وليسوا حريين بالإيمان‏.‏ لأنهم جعلوا آلهتهم أهواءهم، وجعلوا أحكام الإيمان تابعة لأهوائهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ‏}‏  على موسى بن عمران عليه الصلاة والسلام‏.‏ ‏{‏فِيهَا هُدًى‏}‏  يهدي إلى الإيمان والحق، ويعصم من الضلالة ‏{‏وَنُورٌ‏}‏  يستضاء به في ظلم الجهل والحيرة والشكوك، والشبهات والشهوات، كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْرًا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ‏}‏ ‏[/COLOR]{‏يَحْكُمُ بِهَا‏}‏ بي ـن الذين هادوا، أي‏:‏ الي ـهود فـي القضايا والفتاوى ‏{‏النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا‏}‏ لله وانقادوا لأوامره، الذين إسلامهم أعظم من إسلام غيرهم، وهم صفوة الله من العباد‏.‏ فإذا كان هؤلاء النبيون الكرام والسادة للأنام قد اقتدوا بها وائتموا ومشوا خلفها، فما الذي منع هؤلاء الأراذل من اليهود من الاقتداء بها‏؟‏ وما الذي أوجب لهم أن ينبذوا أشرف ما فيها من الإيمان بمحمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ الذي لا يقبل عمل ظاهر وباطن، إلا بتلك العقيدة‏؟‏ هل لهم إمام في ذلك‏؟‏ نعم لهم أئمة دأبهم التحريف، وإقامة رياستهم ومناصبهم بين الناس، والتأكل بكتمان الحق، وإظهار الباطل، أولئك أئمة الضلال الذين يدعون إلى النار‏.‏ 

وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ وكذلك يحكم بالتوراة للذين هادواأئمة الدين من الربانيين، أي‏:‏ العلماء العاملين المعلمين الذين يربون الناس بأحسن تربية، ويسلكون معهم مسلك الأنبياء المشفقين‏.‏ 

والأحبار أي‏:‏ العلماء الكبار الذين يقتدى بأقوالهم، وترمق آثارهم، ولهم لسان الصدق بين أممهم‏.‏ 

وذلك الحكم الصادر منهم الموافق للحق ‏{‏بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِن كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ بسبب أن الله استحفظهم على كتابه، وجعلهم أمناء عليه، وهو أمانة عندهم، أوجب عليهم حفظه من الزيادة والنقصان والكتمان، وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه‏.‏ 

وهم شهداء عليه، بحيث أنهم المرجوع إليهم فيه، وفيما اشتبه على الناس منه، فالله تعالى قد حمل أهل العلم، ما لم يحمله الجهال، فيجب عليهم القيام بأعباء ما حملوا‏.‏ 

وأن لا يقتدوا بالجهال، بالإخلاد إلى البطالة والكسل، وأن لا يقتصروا على مجرد العبادات القاصرة، من أنواع الذكر، والصلاة، والزكاة، والحج، والصوم، ونحو ذلك من الأمور، التي إذا قام بها غير أهل العلم سلموا ونجوا‏.‏ 

وأما أهل العلم فكما أنهم مطالبون بالقيام بما عليهم أنفسهم، فإنهم مطالبون أن يعلموا الناس وينبهوهم على ما يحتاجون إليه من أمور دينهم، خصوصًا الأمور الأصولية والتي يكثر وقوعها وأن لا يخشوا الناس بل يخشون ربهم، ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا‏}‏ فتكتمون الحق، وتظهرون الباطل، لأجل متاع الدنيا القليل، وهذه الآفات إذا سلم منها العالم فهو من توفيقه وسعادته، بأن يكون همه الاجتهاد في العلم والتعليم، ويعلم أن الله قد استحفظه ما أودعه من العلم واستشهده عليه، وأن يكون خائفا من ربه، ولا يمنعه خوف الناس وخشيتهم من القيام بما هو لازم له، وأن لا يؤثر الدنيا على الدين‏.‏ 

كما أن علامة شقاوة العالم أن يكون مخلدا للبطالة، غير قائم بما أمر به، ولا مبال بما استحفظ عليه، قد أهمله وأضاعه، قد باع الدين بالدنيا، قد ارتشى في أحكامه، وأخذ المال على فتاويه، ولم يعلم عباد الله إلا بأجرة وجعالة‏.‏ 

فهذا قد من الله عليه بمنة عظيمة، كفرها ودفع حظًا جسيمًا، محرومًا منه غيره، فنسألك اللهم علما نافعًا، وعملًا متقبلاً، وأن ترزقنا العفو والعافية من كل بلاء يا كريم‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ‏}‏  من الحق المبين، وحكم بالباطل الذي يعلمه، لغرض من أغراضه الفاسدة ‏{‏فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ‏}‏  فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من أعمال أهل الكفر، وقد يكون كفرا ينقل عن الملة، وذلك إذا اعتقد حله وجوازه‏.‏ وقد يكون كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، ومن أعمال الكفر قد استحق من فعله العذاب الشديد‏.‏ 


​


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

> 5 : 46 ، 68 )، " وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى أبن مريم مُصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هُدىً ونور… ، قل يا آهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل، وما انزل إليكم من ربكم … ".



    خطأ  في نقل الآيه وأرجو من الله أن لايكون متعمد

الآيه 46 المائده هي 

‏[‏46، 47‏]‏ ‏{‏وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ * وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}‏  

أي‏:‏ وأتبعنا هؤلاء الأنبياءَ والمرسلين، الذين يحكمون بالتوراة، بعبدنا ورسولنا عيسى ابن مريم، روحِ الله وكلمتِه التي ألقاها إلى مريم‏.‏ 

بعثه الله مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة، فهو شاهد لموسى ولما جاء به من التوراة بالحق والصدق، ومؤيد لدعوته، وحاكم بشريعته، وموافق له في أكثر الأمور الشرعية‏.‏ 

وقد يكون عيسى عليه السلام أخف في بعض الأحكام، كما قال تعالى عنه أنه قال لبني إسرائيل‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ‏}‏  

‏{‏وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ‏}‏  الكتاب العظيم المتمم للتوراة‏.‏ ‏{‏فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ‏}‏ يهدي إلى الصراط المستقيم، ويبين الحق من الباطل‏.‏ ‏{‏وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ‏}‏ بتثبيتها والشهادة لها والموافقة‏.‏ ‏{‏وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَة لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ‏}‏ فإنهم الذين ينتفعون بالهدى، ويتعظون بالمواعظ، ويرتدعون عما لا يليق‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ يلزمهم التقيد بكتابهم، ولا يجوز لهم العدول عنه‏.‏ ‏{‏وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}‏  

- - - 

الآيه الثانيه هي الآيه 68

‏68‏]‏ ‏{‏قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كثيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ ‏}‏  

أي‏:‏ قل لأهل الكتاب، مناديا على ضلالهم، ومعلنا بباطلهم‏:‏ ‏{‏لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ‏}‏  من الأمور الدينية، فإنكم لا بالقرآن ومحمد آمنتم، ولا بنبيكم وكتابكم صدقتم، ولا بحق تمسكتم، ولا على أصل اعتمدتم ‏{‏حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنجِيلَ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ تجعلوهما قائمين بالإيمان بهما واتباعهما، والتمسك بكل ما يدعوان إليه‏.‏ 

‏{‏و‏}‏  تقيموا ‏{‏ما أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِن رَبِّكُمْ‏}‏  الذي رباكم، وأنعم عليكم، وجعل أجلَّ إنعامه إنزالَ الكتب إليكم‏.‏ فالواجب عليكم، أن تقوموا بشكر الله، وتلتزموا أحكام الله، وتقوموا بما حملتم من أمانة الله وعهده‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كثيرًا مِّنْهُمْ مَّا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا فَلَا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ‏}‏  



 ​


----------



## حور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

السطر الذي يليه



> 5 : 48.47 )، " وليحكم آهل الإنجيل بما انزل فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون ؛ وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمناً عليه " .



كن عاقلاُ لا تكن ناقلاً .



هذه هي الآيه 47 من سورة المائدة  وواضح القص واللصق ! 

 إن كنت ناقلها يافريد فانقلها من مصادرها الصحيحه . . 

تكملة الآيات 43 إلى44 التي نقلتها انت خطأ  الآيه 45 إلى 47 .. 

‏[‏45‏]‏ ‏{‏وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ‏}‏  

هذه الأحكام من جملة الأحكام التي في التوراة، يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والأحبار‏.‏ إن الله أوجب عليهم فيها أن النفس ـ إذا قتلت ـ تقتل بالنفس بشرط العمد والمكافأة، والعين تقلع بالعين، والأذن تؤخذ بالأذن، والسن ينزع بالسن‏.‏ 

ومثل هذه ما أشبهها من الأطراف التي يمكن الاقتصاص منها بدون حيف‏.‏ ‏{‏وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ‏}‏ والاقتصاص‏:‏ أن يفعل به كما فعل‏.‏ فمن جرح غيره عمدا اقتص من الجارح جرحا مثل جرحه للمجروح، حدا، وموضعا، وطولا، وعرضا وعمقا، وليعلم أن شرع من قبلنا شرع لنا، ما لم يرد شرعنا بخلافه‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ بالقصاص في النفس، وما دونها من الأطراف والجروح، بأن عفا عمن جنى، وثبت له الحق قبله‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ كفارة للجاني، لأن الآدمي عفا عن حقه‏.‏ والله تعالى أحق وأولى بالعفو عن حقه، وكفارة أيضًا عن العافي، فإنه كما عفا عمن جنى عليه، أو على من يتعلق به، فإن الله يعفو عن زلاته وجناياته‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ‏}‏  قال ابن عباس‏:‏ كفر دون كفر، وظلم دون ظلم، وفسق دون فسق، فهو ظلم أكبر، عند استحلاله، وعظيمة كبيرة عند فعله غير مستحل له‏.‏ 

‏[‏46، 47‏]‏ ‏{‏وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ * وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}‏  

أي‏:‏ وأتبعنا هؤلاء الأنبياءَ والمرسلين، الذين يحكمون بالتوراة، بعبدنا ورسولنا عيسى ابن مريم، روحِ الله وكلمتِه التي ألقاها إلى مريم‏.‏ 

بعثه الله مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة، فهو شاهد لموسى ولما جاء به من التوراة بالحق والصدق، ومؤيد لدعوته، وحاكم بشريعته، وموافق له في أكثر الأمور الشرعية‏.‏ 

وقد يكون عيسى عليه السلام أخف في بعض الأحكام، كما قال تعالى عنه أنه قال لبني إسرائيل‏:‏ ‏{‏وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ‏}‏ 

‏{‏وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ‏}‏  الكتاب العظيم المتمم للتوراة‏.‏ ‏{‏فِيهِ هُدًى وَنُورٌ‏}‏ يهدي إلى الصراط المستقيم، ويبين الحق من الباطل‏.‏ ‏{‏وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ‏}‏  بتثبيتها والشهادة لها والموافقة‏.‏ ‏{‏وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَة لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ‏}‏  فإنهم الذين ينتفعون بالهدى، ويتعظون بالمواعظ، ويرتدعون عما لا يليق‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ يلزمهم التقيد بكتابهم، ولا يجوز لهم العدول عنه‏.‏ ‏{‏وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}‏ 

 
 ‏[‏48 ـ 50‏]‏ ‏{‏وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ * وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كثيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ * أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ‏}‏  

يقول تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ‏}‏  الذي هو القرآن العظيم، أفضل الكتب وأجلها‏.‏ 

‏{‏بِالْحَقِّ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ إنزالا بالحق، ومشتملا على الحق في أخباره وأوامره ونواهيه‏.‏ ‏{‏مُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ‏}‏  لأنه شهد لها ووافقها، وطابقت أخباره أخبارها، وشرائعه الكبار شرائعها، وأخبرت به، فصار وجوده مصداقا لخبرها‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ مشتملا على ما اشتملت عليه الكتب السابقة، وزيادة في المطالب الإلهية والأخلاق النفسية‏.‏ فهو الكتاب الذي تتبع كل حق جاءت به الكتب فأمر به، وحث عليه، وأكثر من الطرق الموصلة إليه‏.‏ 

وهو الكتاب الذي فيه نبأ السابقين واللاحقين، وهو الكتاب الذي فيه الحكم والحكمة، والأحكام الذي عرضت عليه الكتب السابقة، فما شهد له بالصدق فهو المقبول، وما شهد له بالرد فهو مردود، قد دخله التحريف والتبديل، وإلا فلو كان من عند الله، لم يخالفه‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ‏}‏ من الحكم الشرعي الذي أنزله الله عليك‏.‏ ‏{‏وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ لا تجعل اتباع أهوائهم الفاسدة المعارضة للحق بدلا عما جاءك من الحق فتستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير‏.‏ 

‏{‏لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ‏}‏ أيها الأمم جعلنا ‏{‏شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا‏}‏  أي‏:‏ سبيلا وسنة، وهذه الشرائع التي تختلف باختلاف الأمم، هي التي تتغير بحسب تغير الأزمنة والأحوال، وكلها ترجع إلى العدل في وقت شرعتها، وأما الأصول الكبار التي هي مصلحة وحكمة في كل زمان، فإنها لا تختلف، فتشرع في جميع الشرائع‏.‏ ‏{‏وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً‏}‏ تبعا لشريعة واحدة، لا يختلف متأخرها و‏[‏لا‏]‏ متقدمها‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَلَكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ‏}‏  فيختبركم وينظر كيف تعملون، ويبتلي كل أمة بحسب ما تقتضيه حكمته، ويؤتي كل أحد ما يليق به، وليحصل التنافس بين الأمم فكل أمة تحرص على سبق غيرها، ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ بادروا إليها وأكملوها، فإن الخيرات الشاملة لكل فرض ومستحب، من حقوق الله وحقوق عباده، لا يصير فاعلها سابقا لغيره مستوليا على الأمر، إلا بأمرين‏:‏ 

المبادرة إليها، وانتهاز الفرصة حين يجيء وقتها ويعرض عارضها، والاجتهاد في أدائها كاملة على الوجه المأمور به‏.‏ ويستدل بهذه الآية، على المبادرة لأداء الصلاة وغيرها في أول وقتها، وعلى أنه ينبغي أن لا يقتصر العبد على مجرد ما يجزئ في الصلاة وغيرها من العبادات من الأمور الواجبة، بل ينبغي أن يأتي بالمستحبات، التي يقدر عليها لتتم وتكمل، ويحصل بها السبق‏.‏ 

‏{‏إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا‏}‏  الأمم السابقة واللاحقة، كلهم سيجمعهم الله ليوم لا ريب فيه‏.‏ ‏{‏فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ‏}‏  من الشرائع والأعمال، فيثيب أهل الحق والعمل الصالح، ويعاقب أهل الباطل والعمل السيئ‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَأَنِ احْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ‏}‏  هذه الآية هي التي قيل‏:‏ إنها ناسخة لقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ‏}‏  

والصحيح‏:‏ أنها ليست بناسخة، وأن تلك الآية تدل على أنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ مخير بين الحكم بينهم وبين عدمه، وذلك لعدم قصدهم بالتحاكم للحق‏.‏ وهذه الآية تدل على أنه إذا حكم، فإنه يحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله من الكتاب والسنة، وهو القسط الذي تقدم أن الله قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِالْقِسْطِ‏}‏  ودل هذا على بيان القسط، وأن مادته هو ما شرعه الله من الأحكام، فإنها المشتملة على غاية العدل والقسط، وما خالف ذلك فهو جور وظلم‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ‏}‏  كرر النهي عن اتباع أهوائهم لشدة التحذير منها‏.‏ ولأن ذلك في مقام الحكم والفتوى، وهو أوسع، وهذا في مقام الحكم وحده، وكلاهما يلزم فيه أن لا يتبع أهواءهم المخالفة للحق، ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَن يَفْتِنُوكَ عَن بَعْضِ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ إياك والاغترار بهم، وأن يفتنوك فيصدوك عن بعض ما أنزل ‏[‏الله‏]‏ إليك، فصار اتباع أهوائهم سببا موصلا إلى ترك الحق الواجب، والفرض اتباعه‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَإِن تَوَلَّوْا‏}‏  عن اتباعك واتباع الحق ‏{‏فَاعْلَمْ‏}‏  أن ذلك عقوبة عليهم وأن الله يريد ‏{‏أَن يُصِيبَهُم بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ‏}‏  فإن للذنوب عقوبات عاجلة وآجلة، ومن أعظم العقوبات أن يبتلى العبد ويزين له ترك اتباع الرسول، وذلك لفسقه‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَإِنَّ كثيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ طبيعتهم الفسق والخروج عن طاعة الله واتباع رسوله‏.‏ 

‏{‏أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ أفيطلبون بتوليهم وإعراضهم عنك حكم الجاهلية، وهو كل حكم خالف ما أنزل الله على رسوله‏.‏ فلا ثم إلا حكم الله ورسوله أو حكم الجاهلية‏.‏ فمن أعرض عن الأول ابتلي بالثاني المبني على الجهل والظلم والغي، ولهذا أضافه الله للجاهلية، وأما حكم الله تعالى فمبني على العلم، والعدل والقسط، والنور والهدى‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ‏}‏  فالموقن هو الذي يعرف الفرق بين الحكمين ويميز ـ بإيقانه ـ ما في حكم الله من الحسن والبهاء، وأنه يتعين ـ عقلا وشرعا ـ اتباعه‏.‏ واليقين، هو العلم التام الموجب للعمل‏.‏​


----------



## حور (11 أكتوبر 2005)

السطر الذي يليه



> 15 : 9 )، " إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون " .



هي

سورة الحجر الآيه 6- 9

 ـ 9‏]‏ ‏{‏وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ * لَوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ * مَانُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُوا إِذًا مُنْظَرِينَ * إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ‏}‏  

أي‏:‏ وقال المكذبون لمحمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ استهزاء وسخرية‏:‏ ‏{‏يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر‏}‏  على زعمك ‏{‏إنك لمجنون‏}‏  إذ تظن أنا سنتبعك ونترك ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا لمجرد قولك‏.‏ 

‏{‏لو ما تأتينا بالملائكة‏}‏ يشهدون لك بصحة ما جئت به ‏{‏إن كنت من الصادقين‏}‏ فلما لم تأت بالملائكة فلست بصادق، وهذا من أعظم الظلم والجهل‏.‏ 

أما الظلم فظاهر فإن هذا تجرؤ على الله وتعنت بتعيين الآيات التي لم يخترها وحصل المقصود والبرهان بدونها من الآيات الكثيرة الدالة على صحة ما جاء به، وأما الجهل، فإنهم جهلوا مصلحتهم من مضرتهم، فليس في إنزال الملائكة، خير لهم بل لا ينزل الله الملائكة إلا بالحق الذي لا إمهال على من لم يتبعه وينقد له‏.‏ 

‏{‏وما كانوا إذا‏}‏  أي‏:‏ حين تنزل الملائكة، إن لم يؤمنوا، ولن يؤمنوا ب ـ ‏{‏منظرين‏}‏ أي‏:‏ بمهملين، فصار طلبهم لإنزال الملائكة تعجيلا لأنفسهم بالهلاك والدمار، فإن الإيمان ليس في أيديهم وإنما هو بيد الله، ‏{‏ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون‏}‏ ويكفيهم من الآيات إن كانوا صادقين، هذا القرآن العظيم ولهذا قال هنا‏:‏ ‏{‏إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر‏}‏  أي‏:‏ القرآن الذي فيه ذكرى لكل شيء من المسائل والدلائل الواضحة، وفيه يتذكر من أراد التذكر، ‏{‏وإنا له لحافظون‏}‏ أي‏:‏ في حال إنزاله وبعد إنزاله، ففي حال إنزاله حافظون له من استراق كل شيطان رجيم، وبعد إنزاله أودعه الله في قلب رسوله، واستودعه فيها ثم في قلوب أمته، وحفظ الله ألفاظه من التغيير فيها والزيادة والنقص، ومعانيه من التبديل، فلا يحرف محرف معنى من معانيه إلا وقيض الله له من يبين الحق المبين، وهذا من أعظم آيات الله ونعمه على عباده المؤمنين، ومن حفظه أن الله يحفظ أهله من أعدائهم، ولا يسلط عليهم عدوا يجتاحهم‏.‏​


----------



## حور (11 أكتوبر 2005)

السطر الذي يليه



> الأنبياء 21: 105 )، " ولقد كتبنا في الزابور ( المزامير) من بعد الذكر ( التوراة ) ".



الآيه كامله  104-105 الأنبياء 

104 - 105‏]‏ ‏{‏يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاءَ كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ * وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ‏}‏  

يخبر تعالى أنه يوم القيامة يطوي السماوات ـ على عظمها واتساعها ـ كما يطوي الكاتب للسجل أي‏:‏ الورقة المكتوب فيها، فتنثر نجومها، ويكور شمسها وقمرها، وتزول عن أماكنها ‏{‏كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ إعادتنا للخلق، مثل ابتدائنا لخلقهم، فكما ابتدأنا خلقهم، ولم يكونوا شيئا، كذلك نعيدهم بعد موتهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ‏}‏  ننفذ ما وعدنا، لكمال قدرته، وأنه لا تمتنع منه الأشياء‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ‏}‏ وهو الكتاب المزبور، والمراد‏:‏ الكتب المنزلة، كالتوراة ونحوها ‏{‏مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ كتبناه في الكتب المنزلة، بعد ما كتبنا في الكتاب السابق، الذي هو اللوح المحفوظ، وأم الكتاب الذي توافقه جميع التقادير المتأخرة عنه والمكتوب في ذلك‏:‏ ‏{‏أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ أرض الجنة ‏{‏يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ‏}‏  الذين قاموا بالمأمورات، واجتنبوا المنهيات، فهم الذين يورثهم الله الجنات، كقول أهل الجنة‏:‏ ‏{‏الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاءُ‏}‏  ​


----------



## حور (11 أكتوبر 2005)

> ( 4 : 17 ) ، " يا أهل الكتاب … إنما المسيح … كلمة الله " .



إن كنت ذا عقل لماذا نقط بين الآيات ؟ 

آتيني بها كامله دون قص 

72 ـ 75‏]‏ ‏{‏لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ * لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ * مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ‏}‏  

يخبر تعالى عن كفر النصارى بقولهم‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ‏}‏  بشبهة أنه خرج من أم بلا أب، وخالف المعهود من الخلقة الإلهية، والحال أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قد كذبهم في هذه الدعوى، وقال لهم‏:‏ ‏{‏يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ‏}‏  فأثبت لنفسه العبودية التامة، ولربه الربوبية الشاملة لكل مخلوق‏.‏ 

‏{‏إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ‏}‏  أحدا من المخلوقين، لا عيسى ولا غيره‏.‏ ‏{‏فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ‏}‏ وذلك لأنه سوى الخلق بالخالق، وصرف ما خلقه الله له ـ وهو العبادة الخالصة ـ لغير من هي له، فاستحق أن يخلد في النار‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ‏}‏  ينقذونهم من عذاب الله، أو يدفعون عنهم بعض ما نزل بهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ‏}‏  وهذا من أقوال النصارى المنصورة عندهم، زعموا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة‏:‏ الله، وعيسى، ومريم، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوًا كبيرًا‏.‏ 

وهذا أكبر دليل على قلة عقول النصارى، كيف قبلوا هذه المقالة الشنعاء، والعقيدة القبيحة‏؟‏‏!‏ كيف اشتبه عليهم الخالق بالمخلوقين‏؟‏‏!‏ كيف خفي عليهم رب العالمين‏؟‏‏!‏ قال تعالى ـ رادًا عليهم وعلى أشباههم ـ ‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ‏}‏  متصف بكل صفة كمال، منزه عن كل نقص، منفرد بالخلق والتدبير، ما بالخلق من نعمة إلا منه‏.‏ فكيف يجعل معه إله غيره‏؟‏ ‏"‏تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوًا كبيرًا‏"‏‏.‏ 

ثم توعدهم بقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ‏}‏  

ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة عما صدر منهم، وبين أنه يقبل التوبة عن عباده فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ يرجعون إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه من الإقرار لله بالتوحيد، وبأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، عما كانوا يقولونه ‏{‏وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ‏}‏  عن ما صدر منهم ‏{‏وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ يغفر ذنوب التائبين، ولو بلغت عنان السماء، ويرحمهم بقبول توبتهم، وتبديل سيئاتهم حسنات‏.‏ 

وصدر دعوتهم إلى التوبة بالعرض الذي هو غاية اللطف واللين في قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ‏}‏  

ثم ذكر حقيقة المسيح وأُمِّه، الذي هو الحق، فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ هذا غايته ومنتهى أمره، أنه من عباد الله المرسلين، الذين ليس لهم من الأمر ولا من التشريع، إلا ما أرسلهم به الله، وهو من جنس الرسل قبله، لا مزية له عليهم تخرجه عن البشرية إلى مرتبة الربوبية‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَأُمَّهُ‏}‏  مريم ‏{‏صِدِّيقَةٌ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ هذا أيضًا غايتها، أن كانت من الصديقين الذين هم أعلى الخلق رتبة بعد الأنبياء‏.‏ والصديقية، هي العلم النافع المثمر لليقين، والعمل الصالح‏.‏ وهذا دليل على أن مريم لم تكن نبية، بل أعلى أحوالها الصديقية، وكفى بذلك فضلًا وشرفًا‏.‏ وكذلك سائر النساء لم يكن منهن نبية، لأن الله تعالى جعل النبوة في أكمل الصنفين، في الرجال كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ‏}‏  فإذا كان عيسى عليه السلام من جنس الأنبياء والرسل من قبله، وأمه صديقة، فلأي شيء اتخذهما النصارى إلهين مع الله‏؟‏ 

وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ‏}‏  دليل ظاهر على أنهما عبدان فقيران، محتاجان كما يحتاج بنو آدم إلى الطعام والشراب، فلو كانا إلهين لاستغنيا عن الطعام والشراب، ولم يحتاجا إلى شيء، فإن الإله هو الغني الحميد‏.‏ 

ولما بين تعالى البرهان قال‏:‏ ‏{‏انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ‏}‏  الموضحة للحق، الكاشفة لليقين، ومع هذا لا تفيد فيهم شيئًا، بل لا يزالون على إفكهم وكذبهم وافترائهم، وذلك ظلم وعناد منهم‏.‏  ​


----------



## حور (11 أكتوبر 2005)

> ( 5 : 17 ) ، " لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح أبن مريم ، قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح أبن مريم وأمه ومن فى الأرض جميعاً ".



هي سورة المائدة الآيه 17-18

‏17، 18‏] ‏{‏لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شيئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السموات وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ * وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ قُلْ فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السموات وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ‏}‏  

لما ذكر تعالى أخذ الميثاق على أهل الكتابين، وأنهم لم يقوموا به بل نقضوه، ذكر أقوالهم الشنيعة‏.‏ 

فذكر قول النصارى، القول الذي ما قاله أحد غيرهم، بأن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم، ووجه شبهتهم أنه ولد من غير أب، فاعتقدوا فيه هذا الاعتقاد الباطل مع أن حواء نظيره، خُلِقَت بلا أم، وآدم أولى منه، خلق بلا أب ولا أم، فهلا ادعوا فيهما الإلهية كما ادعوها في المسيح‏؟‏ 

فدل على أن قولهم اتباع هوى من غير برهان ولا شبهة‏.‏ فرد الله عليهم بأدلة عقلية واضحة فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شيئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا‏}‏  

فإذا كان المذكورون لا امتناع عندهم يمنعهم لو أراد الله أن يهلكهم، ولا قدرة لهم على ذلك ـ دل على بطلان إلهية من لا يمتنع من الإهلاك، ولا في قوته شيء من الفكاك‏.‏ 

ومن الأدلة أن ‏{‏لِلَّهِ‏}‏  وحده ‏{‏مُلْكُ السموات وَالْأَرْضِ‏}‏ يتصرف فيهم بحكمه الكوني والشرعي والجزائي، وهم مملوكون مدبرون، فهل يليق أن يكون المملوك العبد الفقير، إلها معبودا غنيا من كل وجه‏؟‏ هذا من أعظم المحال‏.‏ 

ولا وجه لاستغرابهم لخلق المسيح عيسى ابن مريم من غير أب، فإن الله ‏{‏يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ‏}‏  إن شاء من أب وأم، كسائر بني آدم، وإن شاء من أب بلا أم، كحواء‏.‏ وإن شاء من أم بلا أب، كعيسى‏.‏ وإن شاء من غير أب ولا أم ‏[‏كآدم‏]‏ 

فنوع خليقته تعالى بمشيئته النافذة، التي لا تعصي عليها شيء، ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ‏}‏  

ومن مقالات اليهود والنصارى أن كلا منهما ادعى دعوى باطلة، يزكون بها أنفسهم، بأن قال كل منهما‏:‏ ‏{‏نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ‏}‏  

والابن في لغتهم هو الحبيب، ولم يريدوا البنوة الحقيقية، فإن هذا ليس من مذهبهم إلا مذهب النصارى في المسيح‏.‏ 

قال الله ردا عليهم حيث ادعوا بلا برهان‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ‏}‏‏؟‏ 

فلو كنتم أحبابه ما عذبكم ‏[‏لكون الله لا يحب إلا من قام بمراضيه‏]‏ 

‏{‏بَلْ أَنتُم بَشَرٌ مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ‏}‏  تجري عليكم أحكام العدل والفضل ‏{‏يَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاءُ‏}‏ إذا أتوا بأسباب المغفرة أو أسباب العذاب، ‏{‏وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السموات وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ فأي شيء خصكم بهذه الفضيلة، وأنتم من جملة المماليك ومن جملة من يرجع إلى الله في الدار الآخرة، فيجازيكم بأعمالكم‏.‏  ​


----------



## حور (11 أكتوبر 2005)

السطر الذي يليه



> 5 : 72 ) ، " لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح أبن مريم ، وقال المسيح يا بنى إسرائيل أعبدوا الله ربى وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حَرم الله عليه الجنة وأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار "



الآيه 72-75 

بدون قص

72 ـ 75‏]‏ ‏{‏لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ * لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ * مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ‏}‏  

يخبر تعالى عن كفر النصارى بقولهم‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ‏}‏ بشبهة أنه خرج من أم بلا أب، وخالف المعهود من الخلقة الإلهية، والحال أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قد كذبهم في هذه الدعوى، وقال لهم‏:‏ ‏{‏يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ‏}‏  فأثبت لنفسه العبودية التامة، ولربه الربوبية الشاملة لكل مخلوق‏.‏ 

‏{‏إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ‏}‏ أحدا من المخلوقين، لا عيسى ولا غيره‏.‏ ‏{‏فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ‏}‏  وذلك لأنه سوى الخلق بالخالق، وصرف ما خلقه الله له ـ وهو العبادة الخالصة ـ لغير من هي له، فاستحق أن يخلد في النار‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ‏}‏ ينقذونهم من عذاب الله، أو يدفعون عنهم بعض ما نزل بهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ‏}‏  وهذا من أقوال النصارى المنصورة عندهم، زعموا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة‏:‏ الله، وعيسى، ومريم، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوًا كبيرًا‏.‏ 

وهذا أكبر دليل على قلة عقول النصارى، كيف قبلوا هذه المقالة الشنعاء، والعقيدة القبيحة‏؟‏‏!‏ كيف اشتبه عليهم الخالق بالمخلوقين‏؟‏‏!‏ كيف خفي عليهم رب العالمين‏؟‏‏!‏ قال تعالى ـ رادًا عليهم وعلى أشباههم ـ ‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ‏}‏ متصف بكل صفة كمال، منزه عن كل نقص، منفرد بالخلق والتدبير، ما بالخلق من نعمة إلا منه‏.‏ فكيف يجعل معه إله غيره‏؟‏ ‏"‏تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوًا كبيرًا‏"‏‏.‏ 

ثم توعدهم بقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ‏}‏  

ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة عما صدر منهم، وبين أنه يقبل التوبة عن عباده فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ يرجعون إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه من الإقرار لله بالتوحيد، وبأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، عما كانوا يقولونه ‏{‏وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَهُ‏}‏  عن ما صدر منهم ‏{‏وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ يغفر ذنوب التائبين، ولو بلغت عنان السماء، ويرحمهم بقبول توبتهم، وتبديل سيئاتهم حسنات‏.‏ 

وصدر دعوتهم إلى التوبة بالعرض الذي هو غاية اللطف واللين في قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏أَفَلَا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ‏}‏  

ثم ذكر حقيقة المسيح وأُمِّه، الذي هو الحق، فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ هذا غايته ومنتهى أمره، أنه من عباد الله المرسلين، الذين ليس لهم من الأمر ولا من التشريع، إلا ما أرسلهم به الله، وهو من جنس الرسل قبله، لا مزية له عليهم تخرجه عن البشرية إلى مرتبة الربوبية‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَأُمَّهُ‏}‏ مريم ‏{‏صِدِّيقَةٌ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ هذا أيضًا غايتها، أن كانت من الصديقين الذين هم أعلى الخلق رتبة بعد الأنبياء‏.‏ والصديقية، هي العلم النافع المثمر لليقين، والعمل الصالح‏.‏ وهذا دليل على أن مريم لم تكن نبية، بل أعلى أحوالها الصديقية، وكفى بذلك فضلًا وشرفًا‏.‏ وكذلك سائر النساء لم يكن منهن نبية، لأن الله تعالى جعل النبوة في أكمل الصنفين، في الرجال كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا نُّوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ‏}‏ فإذا كان عيسى عليه السلام من جنس الأنبياء والرسل من قبله، وأمه صديقة، فلأي شيء اتخذهما النصارى إلهين مع الله‏؟‏ 

وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ‏}‏  دليل ظاهر على أنهما عبدان فقيران، محتاجان كما يحتاج بنو آدم إلى الطعام والشراب، فلو كانا إلهين لاستغنيا عن الطعام والشراب، ولم يحتاجا إلى شيء، فإن الإله هو الغني الحميد‏.‏ 

ولما بين تعالى البرهان قال‏:‏ ‏{‏انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ‏}‏ الموضحة للحق، الكاشفة لليقين، ومع هذا لا تفيد فيهم شيئًا، بل لا يزالون على إفكهم وكذبهم وافترائهم، وذلك ظلم وعناد منهم‏.‏ 

‏[‏76‏]‏ ‏{‏قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ‏}‏  

أي‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ‏}‏ لهم أيها الرسول‏:‏ ‏{‏أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ‏}‏  من المخلوقين الفقراء المحتاجين، ‏{‏ما لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا‏}‏ وتدعون من انفرد بالضر والنفع والعطاء والمنع، ‏{‏وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ‏}‏ لجميع الأصوات باختلاف اللغات، على تفنن الحاجات‏.‏ 

‏{‏الْعَلِيمُ‏}‏  بالظواهر والبواطن، والغيب والشهادة، والأمور الماضية والمستقبلة، فالكامل تعالى الذي هذه أوصافه هو الذي يستحق أن يفرد بجميع أنواع العبادة، ويخلص له الدين‏.‏​


----------



## حور (11 أكتوبر 2005)

السطر الذي يليه



> ( 6 : 101 )، " بديع السموات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبه ؟ وخلق كل شيء وهوّ بكل شيء عليم".



سورة الأنعام 100-104

[‏100 ـ 104‏]‏ ‏{‏وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ وَخَلَقَهُمْ وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ * بَدِيعُ السموات وَالْأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ *  

ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ * لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ * قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ‏}‏  

يخبر تعالى‏:‏ أنه مع إحسانه لعباده وتعرفه إليهم، بآياته البينات، وحججه الواضحات ـ أن المشركين به، من قريش وغيرهم، جعلوا له شركاء، يدعونهم، ويعبدونهم، من الجن والملائكة، الذين هم خلق من خلق الله، ليس فيهم من خصائص الربوبية والألوهية شيء، فجعلوها شركاء لمن له الخلق والأمر، وهو المنعم بسائر أصناف النعم، الدافع لجميع النقم، وكذلك ‏"‏خرق المشركون‏"‏ أي‏:‏ ائتفكوا، وافتروا من تلقاء أنفسهم لله، بنين وبنات بغير علم منهم، ومن أظلم ممن قال على الله بلا علم، وافترى عليه أشنع النقص، الذي يجب تنزيه الله عنه‏؟‏‏!‏‏!‏‏.‏ 

ولهذا نزه نفسه عما افتراه عليه المشركون فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ‏}‏ فإنه تعالى، الموصوف بكل كمال، المنزه عن كل نقص، وآفة وعيب‏.‏ 

‏{‏بَدِيعُ السموات وَالْأَرْضِ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ خالقهما، ومتقن صنعتهما، على غير مثال سبق، بأحسن خلق، ونظام وبهاء، لا تقترح عقول أولي الألباب مثله، وليس له في خلقهما مشارك‏.‏ 

‏{‏أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ كيف يكون لله الولد، وهو الإله السيد الصمد، الذي لا صاحبة له أي‏:‏ لا زوجة له، وهو الغني عن مخلوقاته، وكلها فقيرة إليه، مضطرة في جميع أحوالها إليه، والولد لا بد أن يكون من جنس والده؛ والله خالق كل شيء وليس شيء من المخلوقات مشابها لله بوجه من الوجوه‏.‏ 

ولما ذكر عموم خلقه للأشياء، ذكر إحاطة علمه بها فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ‏}‏  وفي ذكر العلم بعد الخلق، إشارة إلى الدليل العقلي إلى ثبوت علمه، وهو هذه المخلوقات، وما اشتملت عليه من النظام التام، والخلق الباهر، فإن في ذلك دلالة على سعة علم الخالق، وكمال حكمته، كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ‏}‏  وكما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ‏}‏ ذلكم الذي خلق ما خلق، وقدر ما قدر‏.‏ ‏{‏اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ‏}‏أي‏:‏ المألوه المعبود، الذي يستحق نهاية الذل، ونهاية الحب، الرب، الذي ربى جميع الخلق بالنعم، وصرف عنهم صنوف النقم‏.‏ ‏{‏لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ إذا استقر وثبت، أنه الله الذي لا إله إلا هو، فاصرفوا له جميع أنواع العبادة، وأخلصوها لله، واقصدوا بها وجهه‏.‏ فإن هذا هو المقصود من الخلق، الذي خلقوا لأجله ‏{‏وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ‏}‏  

‏{‏وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ‏}‏ أي‏:‏ جميع الأشياء، تحت وكالة الله وتدبيره، خلقا، وتدبيرا، وتصريفا‏.‏ 

ومن المعلوم، أن الأمر المتصرف فيه يكون استقامته وتمامه، وكمال انتظامه، بحسب حال الوكيل عليه‏.‏ ووكالته تعالى على الأشياء، ليست من جنس وكالة الخلق، فإن وكالتهم، وكالة نيابة، والوكيل فيها تابع لموكله‏.‏ 

وأما الباري، تبارك وتعالى، فوكالته من نفسه لنفسه، متضمنة لكمال العلم، وحسن التدبير والإحسان فيه، والعدل، فلا يمكن لأحد أن يستدرك على الله، ولا يرى في خلقه خللًا ولا فطورًا، ولا في تدبيره نقصًا وعيبًا‏.‏ 

ومن وكالته‏:‏ أنه تعالى، توكل ببيان دينه، وحفظه عن المزيلات والمغيرات، وأنه تولى حفظ المؤمنين وعصمتهم عما يزيل إيمانهم ودينهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ‏}‏ لعظمته، وجلاله وكماله، أي‏:‏ لا تحيط به الأبصار، وإن كانت تراه، وتفرح بالنظر إلى وجهه الكريم، فنفي الإدراك لا ينفي الرؤية، بل يثبتها بالمفهوم‏.‏ فإنه إذا نفى الإدراك، الذي هو أخص أوصاف الرؤية، دل على أن الرؤية ثابتة‏.‏ 

فإنه لو أراد نفي الرؤية، لقال‏:‏ ‏"‏لا تراه الأبصار‏"‏ ونحو ذلك، فعلم أنه ليس في الآية حجة لمذهب المعطلة، الذين ينفون رؤية ربهم في الآخرة، بل فيها ما يدل على نقيض قولهم‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ هو الذي أحاط علمه، بالظواهر والبواطن، وسمعه بجميع الأصوات الظاهرة، والخفية، وبصره بجميع المبصرات، صغارها، وكبارها، ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ‏}‏  الذي لطف علمه وخبرته، ودق حتى أدرك السرائر والخفايا، والخبايا والبواطن‏.‏ 

ومن لطفه، أنه يسوق عبده إلى مصالح دينه، ويوصلها إليه بالطرق التي لا يشعر بها العبد، ولا يسعى فيها، ويوصله إلى السعادة الأبدية، والفلاح السرمدي، من حيث لا يحتسب، حتى أنه يقدر عليه الأمور، التي يكرهها العبد، ويتألم منها، ويدعو الله أن يزيلها، لعلمه أن دينه أصلح، وأن كماله متوقف عليها، فسبحان اللطيف لما يشاء، الرحيم بالمؤمنين‏.‏ 

‏{‏قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ‏}‏ لما بين تعالى من الآيات البينات، والأدلة الواضحات، الدالة على الحق في جميع المطالب والمقاصد، نبه العباد عليها، وأخبر أن هدايتهم وضدها لأنفسهم، فقال‏:‏ ‏{‏قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ‏}‏  أي‏:‏ آيات تبين الحق، وتجعله للقلب بمنزلة الشمس للأبصار، لما اشتملت عليه من فصاحة اللفظ، وبيانه، ووضوحه، ومطابقته للمعاني الجليلة، والحقائق الجميلة، لأنها صادرة من الرب، الذي ربى خلقه، بصنوف نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة، التي من أفضلها وأجلها، تبيين الآيات، وتوضيح المشكلات‏.‏ 

‏{‏فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ‏}‏ بتلك الآيات، مواقع العبرة، وعمل بمقتضاها ‏{‏فَلِنَفْسِهِ‏}‏  فإن الله هو الغني الحميد‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَنْ عَمِيَ‏}‏  بأن بُصِّر فلم يتبصر، وزُجِر فلم ينزجر، وبين له الحق، فما انقاد له ولا تواضع، فإنما عماه مضرته عليه‏.‏ 

‏{‏وَمَا أَنَا‏}‏  أي الرسول ‏{‏عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ‏}‏ أحفظ أعمالكم وأرقبها على الدوام إنما عليَّ البلاغ المبين وقد أديته، وبلغت ما أنزل الله إليَّ، فهذه وظيفتي، وما عدا ذلك فلست موظفا فيه  ​


----------



## استفانوس (11 أكتوبر 2005)

*تعال وانظر*

القرآن الذي حارب بعنف تجسّد الله في المسيح,, والذي يقرر أن الذين يؤمنون بأن المسيح هو ابن الله، هم كفرة,, قاتلهم الله,, هذا القرآن عينه جسّد الله,



أعطى القرآن لله وجهاً

كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلاَلِ وَالإِكْرَامِ * سورة الرحمن 55: 26 و27 ,

وَلاَ تَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلاَّ وَجْهَهُ لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ * سورة القصص 28: 88 .



وأعطى القرآن لله يدين

وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ,,, * سورة المائدة 5: 64 ,



وأعطى القرآن لله عينين

وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ قَالَ رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ أَنِ اصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ فَا سْلُكْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلاَّ مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ مِنْهُمْ وَلاَ تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ فَإِذَا اسْتَوَيْتَ أَنْتَ وَمَنْ مَعَكَ عَلَى الْفُلْكِ فَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الذِي نَجَّانَا مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ * سورة المؤمنون 23: 23 و26 و27 و28 ,



وأعطى القرآن لله كلاماً وصوتاً: 

,,,وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيماً * سورة النساء 4: 164 ,

,,فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُّوٌ مُبِينٌ * سورة الأعراف 7: 22 ,



وصور القرآن الله كاتباً في الألواح التي أعطاها لموسى النبي: 

قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي فَخُذْ مَا آتَيْتُكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الْأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْعِظَةً وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَخُذْهَا بِقُوَّةٍ وَأْمُرْ قَوْمَكَ يَأْخُذُوا بِأَحْسَنِهَا سَأُورِيكُمْ دَارَ الْفَاسِقِينَ * سورة الأعراف 7: 144 و145 ,

ومع كل ما تقدم نقرأ نصاً قرآنياً شبه نور الله بمشكاة فيها مصباح, وهذا إقرار صريح بحلول النور الإلهي فيما يُرى, يقول النص القرآني: 

ا للَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لاَ شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلاَ غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ,,, * سورة النور 24: 35 ,

إن هذا النص القرآني فيه من التصوير اللغوي والأسلوب البلاغي الشيء الكثير,, لكنه يحوي إعلاناً جديراً بالاعتبار, فالنص يقرر أن الله نور السموات والأرض,, والله ونوره لا ينفصلان,, فنور الله صادر من الله,, ومن أسماء الله الحسنى اسم النور , والنص يُشبِّه نور الله بمشكاة فيها مصباح,, والمشكاة هي الكوة غير النافذة، أو بمعنى آخر النافذة المسدودة من جهتها المطلة على الخارج وهي تستخدم في بعض بيوت الريف لوضع أشياء فيها,, والمعنى مثل نوره كشباك مسدود من الخارج فيه مصباح,, فنوره بهذا المعنى مخفي وراء الكوة المسدودة, ولندع محمد فريد وجدي يفسر لنا هذا النص القرآني فيقول: 

الله نور السموات والأرض لا يرى شيء فيها إلا به، صفة نوره ككوة فيها مصباح، المصباح في قنديل من الزجاج، والمصباح هو الفتيلة المشتعلة,, القنديل كأنه كوكب مصنوع من جوهر الدر، يتوقد من زيت شجرة مباركة هي شجرة الزيتون، يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار، نور على نور، يرشد الله لتلمّس نوره هذا من يشاء من عباده * المصحف المفسر صفحة 463 ,

هكذا جسّد القرآن نور الله,, فوضعه في مصباح، وأخفاه عن الناظرين لأن المصباح في نافذة مسدودة من جهتها الخارجية,, وجعل نوره مستمداً من زيت ينبع من زيتونة مصباح,, يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية وقرر أن زيت هذه الزيتونة يكاد يضيء ولم تمسسه نار,, نور على نور,,

ومع كل ما ذكرنا: 



صوّر القرآن الله جالساً على عرش: 

إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ,,, * سورة يونس 10: 3 ,

والآن هب أنك سألت مسلماً: 

ما هو تصورك عن الله وقد أعطاه القرآن وجهاً,, ويدين,, وعينين,, وكلاماً,, وصوتاً,, وصوّره كاتباً لموسى على الألواح,, وشبه نوره بمشكاة فيها مصباح,, وأجلسه على العرش العظيم؟!

إن الإنسان ليس في قدرته أن يتصور ما هو أعلى منه ,, إن تصوره لا يعلو عن حدود عقله,, ولذا فسيكون جواب المسلم بعد أن رأى تجسيد الله في القرآن,, إني أتصور الله كما جسّده القرآن بلغة المجاز إنساناً كاملاً,, تحجب إنسانيته نوره الإلهي الوهاج, لقد ذكر القرآن صفات الله في الكثير من نصوصه فنسب إليه الحب، والتحسر، والنسيان، والمكر، والخداع,, وهذه كلها انفعالات نفسانية,



ذكر القرآن أن الله يحب

وَاَنْفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ وَاَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ * سورة البقرة 2: 195 ,

بَلَى مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَا تَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ * سورة آل عمران 3: 76 ,



وذكر القرآن أن الله تحسر

يَا حَسْرَةً عَلَى الْعِبَادِ مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * سورة يس 36: 30 ,

وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنْكُمْ مُكَذِّبِينَ وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ * سورة الحاقة 69: 49 و50 ,



وذكر القرآن أن الله ينسى

الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالمُنَافِقَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِا لْمُنْكَرِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَقْبِضُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ * سورة التوبة 9: 67 ,

فَذُوقُوا بِمَا نَسِيتُمْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا إِنَّا نَسِينَاكُمْ وَذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْخُلْدِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ * سورة السجدة 32: 14 ,



وذكر القرآن أن الله يمكر

وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ * سورة آل عمران 3: 54 * اقرأ أيضاً سورة الأنفال 8: 30 ,

وَمَكَرُوا مَكْراً وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْراً وَهُمْ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ * سورة النمل 27: 50 ,



وذكر القرآن أن الله يخدع

إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ وَإِذَا قَامُوا إِلَى الصَّلَاِة قَامُوا كُسَالَى يُرَاؤُونَ النَّاسَ وَلَا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً * سورة النساء 4: 142 ,

لقد جسّد القرآن الله,, وكان لا بد من هذا التجسيد لكي يعطي صورة مفهومة لله الذي هو ملء السموات والأرض,, والذي لكي يفهمه الناس ويدركوا بعضاً من صفاته لا بد أن يتجسد,, وهكذا ألقى القرآن عليه تبارك اسمه من أعضاء الجسد ما يجعله قريباً إلى الأفهام,,,

أما المسيحيّة فقد أعلنت في كتابها الموحى به من الله,, أن الله تجسد في المسيح,, وأن المسيح وهو كلمة الله ليس بمعنى أنه وُجد بكلمة كن بلا آب فكان ,, بل بمعنى أنه وهو الكلمة الأزلي تجسد في الزمان آخذاً صورة الإنسان ليفدي الإنسان,

نقرأ في غرّة إنجيل يوحنا الكلمات: 

فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللّهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللّهَ.,, وَالكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الْآبِ، مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً * يوحنا 1: 1 و14 ,

ويقول بولس الرسول: 

وَل كِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللّهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ، أَيْ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ * 2 كو 5: 18 و19 ,


----------



## استفانوس (11 أكتوبر 2005)

*تعال وانظر*

القرآن يحارب بشدة عقيدة تجسد الله في المسيح,, وهو في حربه وقع في تناقض ظاهر,,,

يقول القرآن في سورة آل عمران: 

إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ * سورة آل عمران 3: 59 ,

لكن القرآن قرر في نص قرآني واضح أن الله عندما خلق آدم لم يقل له كن فكان، بل نفخ فيه من روحه: 

إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً مِنْ طِينٍ فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ * سورة ص 38: 71 و72 ,

لم يقل الله لآدم يوم خلقه كن فكان بنص القرآن,, بل نفخ فيه من روحه، وبهذه النفخة الإلهية ميز الله الإنسان عن الحيوان,

فالنص القرآني القائل إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون نجد فيه اختلافاً كثيراً عن الصورة الحقيقية التي خلق الله بها الإنسان وذكرها القرآن, وفي رأينا أنه نص نسخته وأزالته النصوص القرآنية الأخرى, ذلك لأن هذا النص يختلف عن النصوص القرآنية الأخرى التي تذكر معجزة ولادة المسيح من مريم العذراء,,,

فلكي يولد المسيح في صورة إنسان اصطفى الله مريم العذراء وطهرها على نساء العالمين بنص القرآن: 

وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَا صْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ * سورة آل عمران 3: 42 ,

ويخطر ببالنا سؤال خطير: لماذا يختار الله مريم ويطهرها ويصطفيها على نساء العالمين إذا كان وليدها المسيح مثله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فكان؟

ويعود القرآن فيقرر في سورتين من سوره أن ولادة المسيح كانت فريدة ولا مثيل لها فيقول: 

وَالتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَا بْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ * سورة الأنبياء 21: 91 ,

وَمَرْيَمَ ابنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ * من القوم المطيعين * سورة التحريم 66: 12 .

أين نجد بين الخلق أجمعين شخصاً وُلد بهذه الكيفية المعجزية الفريدة؟

النص القرآني يؤكد أن مريم العذراء أحصنت فرجها ,, كانت فاضلة وطاهرة,, آمنت بكلمات ربها وكتبه,, آمنت بأن ما قاله لها جبرائيل الملاك بأنها ستلد ولداً دون أن يمسسها بشر,, سيتم,, وآمنت بأسفار الكتاب المقدس التي حفلت بالنبوات عن ميلاد المسيح ولا سيما ميلاده من عذراء,

وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ * إشعياء 7: 14 ,

ويقرر القرآن أن الله جلَّ اسمه نفخ في مريم من روحه,, بل ويقول أكثر من هذا وَمَرْيَمَ ابنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا * سورة التحريم 66: 12 ,

ونسأل: لماذا هذه النفخة من الله ذاته تبارك وتعالى؟ لماذا هذا الامتياز الفريد الذي اختص به الله ولادة المسيح, نصوص القرآن في سور آل عمران، والأنبياء، والتحريم تخلو تماماً من كلمة كن ,

لم يولد المسيح من مريم العذراء بكلمة كن ,, بل قال الله في القرآن: 

نفخنا فيها من روحنا 

مريم,, أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا ,

وهو أمر عجز علماء المسلمين عن تفسير كيفيته,, وهو بالقطع يحدث في العقل دواراً,

إنه فوق تصور الإنسان,, لكنه ينفي نفياً قاطعاً أن المسيح وُلد بكلمة كن فكان ,

الأمر كله يتلخص في إصرار محمد على إنكار حقيقة تجسد الله في المسيح,, وبينما يجسد القرآن نور الله في مشكاة فيها مصباح,, ينكر تجسده الصحيح في شخص المسيح, ذاك المسيح القدوس,, المعصوم عن الخطأ,, والذي وُلد بغير خطية,, قال عن نفسه وهو الصادق الأمين: 

أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلَا يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ 

* يوحنا 8: 12 ,

إن الله تعالت قدرته,, لم يُجسِّد نوره في مشكاة فيها مصباح,,

بل تجسد بنوره الإلهي الوضاح في شخص المسيح,


----------



## nmrod (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هل الكتاب المقدّس محرف  دراسة مختصرة*

الهم صلط غظبك عليم


----------

